# First timers list of stuff



## Aliceacc

While I've been to WDW 4 or 5 times, I haven't been there since 1990, or with kids. So, for all intents and purposes, this is my first trip.

I am a psychotic planner-- this trip has been my big project for about 8 months now. Here are some of the things I've done that might be of interest to other first timers.

1) Resort choice. There's tons of info here, so I won't say much. (yet I keep adding here!!)

From www.mousesavers.com on the advantages on staying on-site:
"The following privileges apply when staying at any of the Disney resorts (Value, Moderate, Deluxe, Disney Vacation Club and Ft. Wilderness cabins & campsites):

Access to Extra Magic Hours

Ability to use Disney's Magical Express (free transportation and luggage transfers to and from the airport)

Ability to make up to ten days of Advance Dining Reservations starting 180 days prior to check-in.

Unlimited free use of the excellent Disney transportation system (buses, boats and monorails) which connects all of the Disney resorts to the theme parks and Downtown Disney, and connects the Disney resorts to each other.

FREE parking at all of the Disney theme parks (you'll be given a parking permit at check-in).

Charging privileges - you can charge most purchases in the Disney resorts and theme parks to your room key.

Package delivery - have theme park purchases delivered to your Disney resort."

 Before we were incredibly lucky enough to receive a PIN code in the mail, we had booked with the AAA discount and saved 15% I think. AAA is absolutely worth the registration fee.  I'm learning a lot here about which buildings to request. Requests aren't automatically granted, but they're worth a shot. You can take a look at the fact sheets at www.allears.net for info and pictures on each of the resorts.

** Edited to add: Which hotels have rooms that will accommodate more than four people? 
All rooms will fit four people plus a child under 3 in a crib. The following will accommodate more. Be sure to indicate when making your reservation how many persons plan to stay in a standard room room.
Animal Kingdom Lodge (4-5) 
Animal Kingdom Villas (2-12) 
eta: Art of Animation (6)
Beach Club (5) 
Beach Club Villas (4-8) 
Boardwalk Inn (4-5) 
Boardwalk Villas (4-12) 
Contemporary (5) 
Port Orleans Riverside 4 (5 in some rooms in the Alligator Bayou section) 
Fort Wilderness Cabins and Homes (6) 
Fort Wilderness Campsites (10) 
Grand Floridian (some rooms 5) 
Old Key West (4-12) 
Polynesian (5) 
Saratoga Springs (4-12) 
Wilderness Lodge (4-5) and Villas (4-8) 
Yacht Club (4-5) 
Lots of people here have written about being lucky enough to get a room upgrade. The best advice I've read is that you really can't assume that you'll be that lucky-- book the room you want.

If you're staying on site, be sure you know the EMH schedule (Extra Magic Hours-- hours when only the on-site people have access to the park.)

2) ADRs. Dis-speak for advance dining reservations. If you're staying on site, you can make 10 days worth 180 days before you arrive.(For us, that's this Friday.) From what I understand, if you plan to eat at a Table Service restaurant, they're either a good idea or an absolute necessity.  

3) DDP. Disney offers a dining plan (several actually) for people booking a package and staying on site. There's a lot to it, naturally, but here are the basics: it costs about $40 per adult (ages 10 and over) per day; $10 per child (ages 3-9) per day. Kids under 3 aren't included. For that price you get 1 table service credit, 1 counter service credit and 1 snack per day. Gratuities are not included. It's not right for everyone; you need to do your homework here. edited to add: Also, for 2009, there's another dining plan: I think it's 2 counter services and possibly 2 snacks per day.


4) Plane fares: I like www.bookingbuddy.com for airfare comparisons. Also consider signing up for Southwest's Dings if they sound like the right carrier for you.

5) Tickets. Take a look at the options. Once you're there for more than a few days, adding on additional days becomes incredibly cheap. So we got tickets for both our arrival day and departure day. Then, as luck would have it, we got an early flight in and a late flight out. So we'll be able to hit the Magic Kingdom on both days if we choose. 

We chose to get Park Hopper tickets. That way we can hit, for example, the Magick Kingdom in the morning and Epcot for dinner. We're also planning to get back to the resort each afternoon for a swim-- relatively easy for us since we're on the monorail.

Take a look at your group and think about Park Hoppers, Water Parks and the other options. Don't pay for an option you don't want.

6) DME (Disney Magical Express) If you stay on site, you can get a free bus to and from the airport. They'll drop your bags in your room, but expect it to take several hours from the time you arrive. Make sure your carry on has bathing suits, sneakers, whatever you'll need upon your arrival. Even if your rooms aren't ready, you can have access to your resort pool and transportation to the parks.


Smaller stuff:
- I've gotten disposable ponchos at the dollar store. From what I remember, it rains most afternoons in August for half an hour or so.

- Bags: I just got myself the Baggalini messenger bag that everyone here has been raving about. (There's a link here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1709843&page=3  with a discount code.) For Christmas, we got everyone a fanny pack from www.beltoutlet.com  The kids ones were $4.95 and I got my son a slightly bigger one for $5.95. There's a huge selection of adult ones. Everyone will have a pack of his or her own for sunglasses and other stuff, so mommy isn't the pack mule.

- Pin trading. I went to www.mousepinsonline.com  They're running a sale during Feb: pins are $1.75 each. I got a 25 pin grab bag with shipping for under $50.

- I found autograph books for under $6 at www.laughingplace.com I'll pick up sharpies for the kids before we go.

- Hit the Tips forum here. Highlight the ones you want and cut and paste them onto a word document.

- My Disney info is in a binder. I've accumlated so much information that I needed one central place for it. Sometime before my trip I'll go through it and weed some out.
I'll be putting the info I need (dining reservations and similar stuff) onto index cards to bring with me. 

- Check the Year of a Million Dreams forum to see about entering that. http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=147

- I found a great list of the minimum height requirements for the rides and attractions: http://www.allears.net/tp/rr.htm

- Some people decorate the window of their resort. It sounds like fun and I bet the kids will love it. I'll be on the lookout for things at the dollar store between now and the time we leave.

Other people: add on basic tips for those of us who don't know the ins and outs, please!


----------



## collcass

love it. 

I am the psychotic planner in my house! we are so looking forward to our first trip this summer!


----------



## Aliceacc

To quote one of my favorite lines:

"I think this is the beginning of  a beautiful friendship!"


----------



## sherry1709

I loved reading your post!  I think I fall into the psychotic planner category as well.  Only 120 days til our first trip with the kids!  wahooey!!!


----------



## Aliceacc

So you guys, what have you learned that I either haven't seen yet or have forgotten to add?


----------



## WEDWDW

Aliceacc said:


> While I've been to WDW 4 or 5 times, I haven't been there since 1990, or with kids. So, for all intents and purposes, this is my first trip.
> 
> I am a psychotic planner-- this trip has been my big project for about 8 months now. Here are some of the things I've done that might be of interest to other first timers.
> 
> 1) Resort choice. There's tons of info here, so I won't say much. Before we were incredibly lucky enough to receive a PIN code in the mail, we had booked with the AAA discount and saved 15% I think. AAA is absolutely worth the registration fee.  I'm learning a lot here about which buildings to request. Requests aren't automatically granted, but they're worth a shot. You can take a look at the fact sheets at www.allears.net for info and pictures on each of the resorts.
> 
> Lots of people here have written about being lucky enough to get a room upgrade. The best advice I've read is that you really can't assume that you'll be that lucky-- book the room you want.
> 
> If you're staying on site, be sure you know the EMH schedule (Extra Magic Hours-- hours when only the on-site people have access to the park.)
> 
> 2) ADRs. Dis-speak for advance dining reservations. If you're staying on site, you can make 10 days worth 180 days before you arrive.(For us, that's this Friday.) From what I understand, if you plan to eat at a Table Service restaurant, they're either a good idea or an absolute necessity.
> 
> 
> 3) DDP. Disney offers a dining plan (several actually) for people booking a package and staying on site. There's a lot to it, naturally, but here are the basics: it costs about $40 per adult (ages 10 and over) per day; $10 per child (ages 3-9) per day. Kids under 3 aren't included. For that price you get 1 table service credit, 1 counter service credit and 1 snack per day. Gratuities are not included. It's not right for everyone; you need to do your homework here.
> 
> 4) Plane fares: I like www.bookingbuddy.com for airfare comparisons. Also consider signing up for Southwest's Dings if they sound like the right carrier for you.
> 
> 5) Tickets. Take a look at the options. Once you're there for more than a few days, adding on additional days becomes incredibly cheap. So we got tickets for both our arrival day and departure day. Then, as luck would have it, we got an early flight in and a late flight out. So we'll be able to hit the Magic Kingdom on both days if we choose.
> 
> We chose to get Park Hopper tickets. That way we can hit, for example, the Magick Kingdom in the morning and Epcot for dinner. We're also planning to get back to the resort each afternoon for a swim-- relatively easy for us since we're on the monorail.
> 
> Take a look at your group and think about Park Hoppers, Water Parks and the other options. Don't pay for an option you don't want.
> 
> 6) DME (Disney Magical Express) If you stay on site, you can get a free bus to and from the airport. They'll drop your bags in your room, but expect it to take several hours from the time you arrive. Make sure your carry on has bathing suits, sneakers, whatever you'll need upon your arrival. Even if your rooms aren't ready, you can have access to your resort pool and transportation to the parks.
> 
> 
> Smaller stuff:
> - I've gotten disposable ponchos at the dollar store. From what I remember, it rains most afternoons in August for half an hour or so.
> 
> - Bags: I just got myself the Baggalini messenger bag that everyone here has been raving about. (There's a link here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1709843&page=3  with a discount code.) For Christmas, we got everyone a fanny pack from www.beltoutlet.com  The kids ones were $4.95 and I got my son a slightly bigger one for $5.95. There's a huge selection of adult ones. Everyone will have a pack of his or her own for sunglasses and other stuff, so mommy isn't the pack mule.
> 
> - Pin trading. I went to www.mousepinsonline.com  They're running a sale during Feb: pins are $1.75 each. I got a 25 pin grab bag with shipping for under $50.
> 
> - I found autograph books for under $6 at www.laughingplace.com I'll pick up sharpies for the kids before we go.
> 
> - Hit the Tips forum here. Highlight the ones you want and cut and paste them onto a word document.
> 
> - My Disney info is in a binder. I've accumlated so much information that I needed one central place for it. Sometime before my trip I'll go through it and weed some out.
> I'll be putting the info I need (dining reservations and similar stuff) onto index cards to bring with me.
> 
> - Disney is running a sweepstake during Feb. Here's the info: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1711212  You can enter daily. Also, check the Year of a Million Dreams forum to see about entering that. http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=147
> 
> - Some people decorate the window of their resort. It sounds like fun and I bet the kids will love it. I'll be on the lookout for things at the dollar store between now and the time we leave.
> 
> Other people: add on basic tips for those of us who don't know the ins and outs, please!


Are you SURE you haven't been since 1990?LOL I have spent 88 days in the parks since 2003 and I can't think of anything to add to your post other than that the Dollar Store ponchos will also come in very handy on Splash Mountain and Kali River Rapids.If you have any specific questions I will be glad to try and help.


----------



## Aliceacc

WEDWDW said:


> Are you SURE you haven't been since 1990?LOL I have spent 88 days in the parks since 2003 and I can't think of anything to add to your post other than that the Dollar Store ponchos will also come in very handy on Splash Mountain and Kali River Rapids.If you have any specific questions I will be glad to try and help.



We're both teachers; a normal vacation for us is a week at a cabin on a lake upstate.

If I'm going to break the bank on a vacation, you had better believe I'm doing my homework before I go!!!

(Of course, my sister who is a better financial position, called last week and said: "I'm going in July. What do I need to know?" )


----------



## collcass

Aliceacc said:


> To quote one of my favorite lines:
> 
> "I think this is the beginning of  a beautiful friendship!"



LOL. Do you have a pre trip report. I'd love to read it!

ETA: I just read your last post: when I told my DH that I really wanted to take the kids to WDW this year, his reply was "I guess that means we aren't going to the lake this year"


----------



## Aliceacc

We're not going for 6 months yet.

Besides, what would I write that anyone but me would care about? What do they include?


----------



## JoanieS

> While I've been to WDW 4 or 5 times, I haven't been there since 1990, or with kids. So, for all intents and purposes, this is my first trip.
> 
> I am a psychotic planner-- this trip has been my big project for about 8 months now. Here are some of the things I've done that might be of interest to other first timers.



Are we twins????  I could have written this word for word (except I have only been 3 times to Disney).

Last time was 1990 on our Disneymoom.  We have been planning since last Oct for our trip this Oct!

I already have a 15 page word doc with "tips and tricks"!  Can you say OCD?
And, my Baggalinni was delivered last week


----------



## tnmomof4

Aliceacc said:


> - Pin trading. I went to www.mousepinsonline.com  They're running a sale during Feb: pins are $1.75 each. I got a 25 pin grab bag with shipping for under $50.




I was just wondering if you were happy with the pins you received?


----------



## Aliceacc

tnmomof4 said:


> I was just wondering if you were happy with the pins you received?



I know nothing about pin trading, but they look great to me. There was a nice variety-- some Mickeys, some princesses, some others. Each has the Disney stamp on the back.

My sister got hers today and is happy with them as well.


----------



## Aliceacc

JoanieS said:


> Are we twins????  I could have written this word for word (except I have only been 3 times to Disney).
> 
> Last time was 1990 on our Disneymoom.  We have been planning since last Oct for our trip this Oct!
> 
> I already have a 15 page word doc with "tips and tricks"!  Can you say OCD?
> And, my Baggalinni was delivered last week



Long Island & South Jersey... could we be twins, separated at birth? 

do you have any tips to add? Like you, I have a Word document full of assorted tips, but nothing jumps to mind.


----------



## JoanieS

My only tip would be to make lists, lists of lists and lists of the list lists!

I have a list for EVERYTHING at this point, so I don't forget anything!

And, read and re-read the tip board.  

I am driving my DH and my BIL nutso with the planning.  

I can't even share with the kids, since we are hoping to surprise them - our hope is to wake them the morning we are leaving and tell them then!


----------



## PiratesRock

I put my kids in brightly colored matching outfits each day so if we get separated even a little bit they're easy to spot and easy to remember what they were wearing.  I plan out each days outfits (including undies) and pack them in individual packs so on Tuesday I pull out Tuesdays bag and hand it to the kids to put on.  No thinking required before my coffee. 
Also, I do a trip to the dollar store for $1 ponchos (which can be passed on or chucked in the garbage after used) and bunches of really cheap light up bracletts and necklaces (sp?).  An over-the-door shoe holder helps control clutter in the bathroom.  Photocopies of tickets and all reservation numbers can be invaluable.  Good Luck I'll check back for more tips!!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Keep the tips coming... I love love loving it...


----------



## WEDWDW

One thing I think you will find very helpful is to take the time each night at your resort to write down in a journal everything you did that day before you forget the day's events.List what time you woke up,the parks you went to,places you ate at,shows you saw,characters you met,etc.I didn't do this for several trips and found when I got home,I could not remember a lot of what I did.It really helps relive the trip.For example if someone is trying to remember how many times you rode Space Mountain,you can look at your journal and see that you rode Space Mountain on Monday and then twice on Thursday.Another thing that is a bit inconvenient at times to do,but is really a great way to remember your trip is to take a picture of the show or attraction sign you are doing either as you enter the show or attraction or as you are leaving,then you will have a photo record of everything you did.


----------



## The Lion King

Great tips. We are going at the end of March for the first time with kids (17,9,8 and 6). Are fanny packs better than backpacks? If so, why?


----------



## Aliceacc

The Lion King said:


> Great tips. We are going at the end of March for the first time with kids (17,9,8 and 6). Are fanny packs better than backpacks? If so, why?



I'm guessing that fanny packs will work better for my kids,although I'm not sure yet.

All my 3 really need to carry is a pair of sunglasses, their autograph book and a sharpie, and some snacks to nibble on. 

I think that if I gave them a backpack, they would fill it with stuff. Then, when their shoulders started to ache (or it was too hot on their backs in August in Florida) guess who would be getting all that stuff to carry?

Fanny packs are small, they don't weigh down on your shoulders, and you're less inclined to take them off and leave them somewhere. You can sit on a ride without them bothering your back.

At least, those were my reasons for getting them. I'll be using the Bagallini messenger bag myself, for those things that don't fit into the kids' packs.

Veterans-- any comments?


----------



## JoanieS

> Are fanny packs better than backpacks? If so, why?



I am not a fan of the fanny pack for myself....

I used to be a big backpack fan - either Vera Bradley or Jansport.  But, we were at an amusement park in the Jersey heat and boy, was my back HOT!

So, after reading many great things here about the Baggallini, I went and ordered one!

I am going to take it for a "test drive" when we go to the zoo or Franklin Institute the next time!


----------



## pngndn

ok so what is this Baggallini bag ? can someone tell me ? 
thanks
robyn 'pngndn'


----------



## PiratesRock

I don't know how to link to this, but go to Disney World Tips and find "very important decision to make ha ha ha". There is a link to a baggallini on e-bags.


----------



## Aliceacc

pngndn said:


> ok so what is this Baggallini bag ? can someone tell me ?
> thanks
> robyn 'pngndn'



There's a $10 off code for it here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1709843
The total pricel came to under $20


----------



## Mom2A&K

WEDWDW said:


> One thing I think you will find very helpful is to take the time each night at your resort to write down in a journal everything you did that day before you forget the day's events.List what time you woke up,the parks you went to,places you ate at,shows you saw,characters you met,etc.I didn't do this for several trips and found when I got home,I could not remember a lot of what I did.It really helps relive the trip.For example if someone is trying to remember how many times you rode Space Mountain,you can look at your journal and see that you rode Space Mountain on Monday and then twice on Thursday.Another thing that is a bit inconvenient at times to do,but is really a great way to remember your trip is to take a picture of the show or attraction sign you are doing either as you enter the show or attraction or as you are leaving,then you will have a photo record of everything you did.



That is some great advice!  Thanks


----------



## Unregistered

I take plenty of purse sized packages of Wet Ones wipes, good for cleaning up messy Mickey Ice Cream Bar hands and cooling off on a hot day!  I also used the shoe bag tip and it was great for keeping everything organized in the bathroom and off the small counter space!  Have a great time!!!!!!


----------



## disgram

We will be at WDW in August again this year and the one thing that I have on my list that is a MUST HAVE is misters!!!!  I buy them at Walmart or some other discount store. The ones in WDW cost a fortune!  I also take personal fans for everyone. These hang around the neck or will fit into the fannypak. Also, I take a washcloth from the room and soak it in cold water, then put it in a Ziploc bag(these are also a must!) with ice.  This is great when the heat is getting to be too much for you.  Most places will give you free ice and water so don't be afraid to ask!

That is all that I can think of at the moment.  If I remember others, will post!

Barbara

By the way, for a "newbie" you're doing great, Alice!!!


----------



## ALnRYSmom

subbing - keep the great tips coming.


----------



## Step

Nice tips, thanks.


----------



## Aliceacc

disgram said:


> We will be at WDW in August again this year and the one thing that I have on my list that is a MUST HAVE is misters!!!!  I buy them at Walmart or some other discount store. By the way, for a "newbie" you're doing great, Alice!!!



Thanks. It's a combination of the teacher and the mom in me. 

Those misters are on my "still to buy" list. There's a Walmart near here-- I've got to get there once the weather warms up a bit.


----------



## Native NYer

Great list of tips Alice  While I'm completely OCD, I see I've missed a few things.  

Still trying to figure out the baggallini craze.  I need a bag for my August trip and haven't decided on one.  I used a LeSportSac bag last month.  Hmmmm maybe it's time for a change.


----------



## E-orLover

You already have a lot of good tips. In years past what I have done is taken my camelback backpack. That way I have storage for the things I need and water (I fill the bladder bag w/ as much ice as possible then put in water that way my water stays cold as the ice melts). I also use my cell phone (or camera) and take a picture of my kids before we leave the hotel room. That way if they get lost I have a picture of what they are wearing that day (becaue your mind will be frizzled when your little one goes missing). If you have younger kids who don't have names and #'s memorized, put the info on a sticker (nametag or something) and then place the sticker on the inside of their shirt (so noone around them can see it, but they can inform a cast member where to look). I'm sure I have others I just can't think of them right now.


----------



## Native NYer

Bump


----------



## MyBabiesMomma

Thanks so much for all the tips!!  I like to be prepared as well.  I think I have information overload!!  I have not left the computer for weeks....not to mention these boards are addictive!!!


----------



## Aliceacc

I know what you mean.

I have a week off from school (Long Island schools are enjoying February Break.) So what do I do, you ask? Laundry? Dishes? Lesson Planning?
nope!

I'm alternating between the DIS and a table of the rides and attractions at WDW, classifying each as a Must See, Optional, or a Skip, and listing height and other requirements.

I'm such a nerd!!!


----------



## marvali

Thanks for the post.  A pretty good checklist.  Never hurts to have a good reminder of things to take when planning a trip.  Usually still find that we get there and have to go out and purchase something we forgot.


----------



## mom2munchkins

It's so nice to find other obsessed planners. We're not going until next June and her I am planning planning planning.I'm making dh nutty . He doen't get why I'm planning now when we won't be there for over a year. Hey ADR's can be booked in December of this year for June of next year. (I think that's what I read)


----------



## Native NYer

mom2munchkins said:


> It's so nice to find other obsessed planners. We're not going until next June and her I am planning planning planning.I'm making dh nutty . He doen't get why I'm planning now when we won't be there for over a year. Hey ADR's can be booked in December of this year for June of next year. (I think that's what I read)



I think we ocd planners are the reason our family's trips go so well!  I'm in the middle of planning our August trip and am already thinking about future trips  

Does anyone have a good packing list?  That's what I need....


----------



## puppyears

My family thinks I am nuts. I have three excel spreadsheets with everything that we need to pack, what goes in our carry on, questions for the hotel, what day we are going to do what, and we are leaving in July this year. I say it doesn't hurt to well plan out a vacation, especially when you have never been where you are going. We have never been to WDW and I need to know EVERYTHING!!! I am driving people nuts who have gone alot, and they look at me like I have three heads...LOL. I am one of those people who need to know everything, cause if anything is left behind, they all look at YOU...the MOM...how could you have forgotten my teddy bear??? You have had a year to plan it!!! LOL .........be prepared!!


----------



## Native NYer

puppyears said:


> My family thinks I am nuts. I have three excel spreadsheets with everything that we need to pack, what goes in our carry on, questions for the hotel, what day we are going to do what, and we are leaving in July this year. I say it doesn't hurt to well plan out a vacation, especially when you have never been where you are going. We have never been to WDW and I need to know EVERYTHING!!! I am driving people nuts who have gone alot, and they look at me like I have three heads...LOL. I am one of those people who need to know everything, cause if anything is left behind, they all look at YOU...the MOM...how could you have forgotten my teddy bear??? You have had a year to plan it!!! LOL .........be prepared!!




You're not alone here


----------



## teacup317

The only thing I would add is this:

Have a meeting place for each park in case someone in your party gets separated.  

In the day before cell phones (OK, I'm showing my age) we had met up with my sister-in-law and her 3 kids at Epcot.  Our party was my DH and my 2 DS.  We are having a wonderful day until we get to Norway (no offense to Norway, this is just where it happened), I suddenly feel very ill with an upset stomach, knowing that I can't possibly ride the boat at Norway, I get out of line and go to the ladies room.  Well they all went on the ride. We had said that we would meet up at the exit for the ride.  Well I ended up collapsing in the ladies room.  My sugar was all screwed up and a CM came upon me, they took me to the first aid area and everyone was wonderful, but it took a long time for me to come around and by that time my party thought that I had gone back to the room at the CBR, long story short, everyone was looking for me, my DH went back to CBR looking for me.  When I was able and feeling much better I went and sat on a bench at Norway and waited for someone from my party to come and get me.  Thankfully someone did, just in time for dinner at "The Land".  

So I can't stress enough - have a meeting place.


----------



## WEDWDW

Just another note for people going to WDW for the first time.Try to use the WDW transportation options as much as possible.The monorails and various forms of boat transportation are so much fun-I consider them attractions and ride them often just for fun. I think a lot of people who are new to WDW are not even aware of all the boat routes available.One of my favorite boat routes is from Port Orleans-Riverside to Downtown Disney-especially at night-Downtown Disney is really pretty at night from out on the water.


----------



## Native NYer

WEDWDW said:


> Just another note for people going to WDW for the first time.Try to use the WDW transportation options as much as possible.The monorails and various forms of boat transportation are so much fun-I consider them attractions and ride them often just for fun. I think a lot of people who are new to WDW are not even aware of all the boat routes available.One of my favorite boat routes is from Port Orleans-Riverside to Downtown Disney-especially at night-Downtown Disney is really pretty at night from out on the water.



I agree.  Kids love the monorails, ferries, and boats. One of my nephew's favorite things at WDW is the monorail.


----------



## Brer Shay

So what if people laugh at my excel spreadsheets, 15 page Word document of tips, and tub of "for the next Disney trip" items.  When friends are planning a trips, the inevitably come to us planners for advice AND we have the best vacations!

As for other tips - If you have kids, even up to 8 or so, don't underestimate the value of a stroller.  Tired legs make for loud whiners and less fun, especially if you plan "commando" days.  They can also double as a place to store souveniers if you can't send them back to your room.  Also for my kids, I got double sided velcro and wrote my name on and cell phone number on one side then folded it in half through their shoelaces.

For autographs, I cut a bunch of 6x6 squares (including one heavy cardboard one) and threw them in a manilla envelope with a sharpie.  When we met a character, we gave them one sheet and the sharpie to sign with.  When we got home, I used the unused squares as matts for photographs and using some stickers and 6x6 toploading albums put the photograph on one side and the signature on the other.  The kids had great and EASY albums to show friends their trip in less than an hour.

Take a small chamois cloth - you can find it in the automotive section - to dry off wet seats, bleachers or yourself.  They are small, hold amazing amounts of water and can be wrung out to dry in short order.

Wear good shoes and have a decent back-up pair for when the first pair gets wet from rain or ride.

Last, if you aren't REALLY used to walking alot, walk a few miles a few times a week in the month before you go.  You will be able to do and enjoy doing so much more if you can keep up your pace.  You'll NEVER see it all in one trip, but most of us like to try!


----------



## teacup317

Not to be a downer, but I read on one of the other boards that a couple of people are having issues with the baggilini.  In particular there is an adjustment piece that one gal said cut into her shoulder.  If I can find the post I'll drop it back in on this thread.


----------



## PrincessKsMom

The Lion King said:


> Great tips. We are going at the end of March for the first time with kids (17,9,8 and 6). Are fanny packs better than backpacks? If so, why?



IMHO, I think fanny packs are great for kids -- big enough to fit the essentials, but small enough to not let them pack the kitchen sink.  I also like them because it keeps everything in front of you (i.e., credit cards, cash, IDs, etc.).  I'm a little leary of a backpack, for that reason alone, but have jumped on the bandwagon and ordered a Baggalini for myself.  Last time I used a fanny pack, but I felt the need to take so much junk with me, that it was the size of a small backpack!  Not very appealing on a Pooh sized woman, but I'm not looking for a modeling contract, so who cares!?


----------



## Native NYer

Brer Shay said:


> So what if people laugh at my excel spreadsheets, 15 page Word document of tips, and tub of "for the next Disney trip" items.  When friends are planning a trips, the inevitably come to us planners for advice AND we have the best vacations!
> 
> As for other tips - If you have kids, even up to 8 or so, don't underestimate the value of a stroller.  Tired legs make for loud whiners and less fun, especially if you plan "commando" days.  They can also double as a place to store souveniers if you can't send them back to your room.  Also for my kids, I got double sided velcro and wrote my name on and cell phone number on one side then folded it in half through their shoelaces.
> 
> For autographs, I cut a bunch of 6x6 squares (including one heavy cardboard one) and threw them in a manilla envelope with a sharpie.  When we met a character, we gave them one sheet and the sharpie to sign with.  When we got home, I used the unused squares as matts for photographs and using some stickers and 6x6 toploading albums put the photograph on one side and the signature on the other.  The kids had great and EASY albums to show friends their trip in less than an hour.
> 
> Take a small chamois cloth - you can find it in the automotive section - to dry off wet seats, bleachers or yourself.  They are small, hold amazing amounts of water and can be wrung out to dry in short order.
> 
> Wear good shoes and have a decent back-up pair for when the first pair gets wet from rain or ride.
> 
> Last, if you aren't REALLY used to walking alot, walk a few miles a few times a week in the month before you go.  You will be able to do and enjoy doing so much more if you can keep up your pace.  You'll NEVER see it all in one trip, but most of us like to try!




I'm an OCD trip planner too!!!

I love the chamois cloth tip!


----------



## yaksack

I booked four non-stop round trip tickets for July, thru Orbitz.  I think I paid about $130 each.  We are flying out of Newark, NJ.


----------



## Aliceacc

yaksack said:


> I booked four non-stop round trip tickets for July, thru Orbitz.  I think I paid about $130 each.  We are flying out of Newark, NJ.



You did GREAT!


----------



## Native NYer

yaksack said:


> I booked four non-stop round trip tickets for July, thru Orbitz.  I think I paid about $130 each.  We are flying out of Newark, NJ.



That's a great deal! What airline?


----------



## momto28weeker+1

subcribing


----------



## ALnRYSmom

Brer Shay said:


> Last, if you aren't REALLY used to walking alot, walk a few miles a few times a week in the month before you go.  You will be able to do and enjoy doing so much more if you can keep up your pace.  You'll NEVER see it all in one trip, but most of us like to try!



Totally agree.  A friend of mine just got back from there and told me that her dh used his cell phones pedometer at the parks this time, they walked on average 13 miles per day and were there for 4 days.  Of course they go several times a year and know where most things are, so no doubling back etc.  I wonder how much higher that average would be for us newbies.


----------



## Ashlander

I am also an obsessive planner.  We are going in September and I told my DH last night that I am already starting to plan...I have to make dining reservations, right?  (I may have imagined I heard him groan...if only my dh could share in my obsession) 

I love the bagallini.  I have one and got my DH one as well.  They were great!  We were able to take them on all of the rides and they didn't get in the way.

I also pack outfits in individual ziploc bags.  That way I can tell the kids to go pick out their outfit and I know that it is something I like   It makes the kids feel independent and I don't waste time fighting over what shirt I want them to wear.

We had "dog tags" made for each child at Walmart with cell phone numbers on them.  We attached them with a big safety pin to their shorts so if they got lost hopefully we could be contacted right away. My kids will be 6, 5, and 3 so they don't know cell phone numbers yet...

For anyone driving down 95, check out the transportation section of wdwinfo.com.  It has great info...gas, lodging, food and other information by exit.  This was great for planning stops on the way to Florida (from Virginia).

This time we will all have disposable ponchos.  The last time we went I bought the kids regular ponchos and I decided this time disposable ponchos would take up less room and we can just throw them away.  Boy was my dh glad I was such a great planner when I made sure he wasn't wet at Disney  

My last tip is to take a pop up laundry hamper 

Oh how I hope September will get here fast!


----------



## teacup317

September will get here faster than you know it.  We booked our trip (for this May) late last summer and we're already down to 67 days.  Have fun planning your trip.


----------



## Ashlander

Thanks!


----------



## Iridessa_lala

Thank you so much for the link. Very useful info. Cant wait to get back planning.


----------



## Aliceacc

For anyone who missed it, I added in something from www.allears.net . It involves booking a group larger than 4 people and typical room sizes.


----------



## Unregistered

how did you find a discount code?


----------



## Aliceacc

I lucked into it. Disney sends out discounts to a tiny percentage of people; no one is really sure how they determine who gets one and who doesn't. Some people think it may help to order the trip planning DVD and/or try some pricing at the reservations site.

But anyone can qualify for the AAA discounts.


----------



## JoanieS

Alice,  

I PMed you!

Joanie


----------



## melissa.irwin

All of this info is great!  Thank you to all who have posted, it helps us first-timers out a great deal!


----------



## Catkar

I agree.. Thank you, Thank you, Thank you all!!  I am planning our trip for January of 09 and have not been to WDW since 1993 and stayed off site.. I am so greatful to have found this site..the info here is fantastic!!!


----------



## Native NYer

I'm planning my 6th trip and I find this list so helpful.


----------



## RNtheRN

Aliceacc.........*I LOVE YOU*


----------



## snowman1035

We have been to WDW so many times and I have enjoyed reading all the extra information you all have posted.  You learn new things each time.  We are going the end of August and I have started planning already, DH thinks I go over board at times!  I love the trading pin website and also the website for the autograph books.  Keep posting great information!



Next trip:  August 2008 - 177 days to go!!!


----------



## Anything Disney!

This is a great thread!  All newbies should take note   I purchased the 2007 WDW Passporter from my local Barnes and Nobles when I planned my anniversary trip May 07.  It was awesome and helped me keep a daily journal.  It is like a daytimer for Disney fanatics.   It has pockets, maps, phone numbers, you name it.  I also purchased every book on the "World" I could find....My DH just shakes his head everytime a new book comes in the mail....There is nothing wrong with planning, planning and more planning.  The more you know, the smoother it is.  

I just got back from my most recent visit, (first time with the kids, DD 16, DS 19 and DS girlfriend 18) and found that using cell phones was a must. This made it painless when we split up.  As much as I love them and want to spend every second with them, they needed "space" and everyone was happy!


----------



## Aliceacc

RNtheRN said:


> Aliceacc.........*I LOVE YOU*



Ah, shucks... now I'm blushing!  

It's the teacher in me; I just CANNOT turn it off!!!


----------



## Promomx2

I read a few posts back about the boats from dtd to one of the hotels.  I'm wondering, if we take  the boat from dtd to a hotel, how do we get from that hotel to our hotel?


----------



## Aliceacc

I think you mean the ones like the Poly or the Grand Floridian. You might choose to take a boat there, for example, for dinner. Then you take the boat back to the Magic Kingdom and go on with your evening, and return to your hotel the same way you left it in the morning.


----------



## Native NYer

I found a website today called goodypak.com.  They have lots of Disney stuff for sale, such as autograph books, lanyards, children's ponchos, scrapbooks, etc.  You can even buy a themed pack of stuff for your child.  They have pirate, princess, and Cars themes.  They probably have others, but I can't remember.  This may be a great place to get some fun stuff as you plan your trip.


----------



## jedi jen

I am planning our third family trip to Disney and I have planned, planned  and planned, for each one--and loved every OCD second of it.  I have got my spreadsheets, and my ADRs.  Here are some things I did last trip.

I picked up activities at the dollar store to surprise the kids for the traveling part of the trip (we fly).  They loved them; it gave them something to do and helped get us all in the vacation and family fun frame of mind.  

I also take snacks/bars for them for these reasons--I will always have something on hand when they get hungry, and food can get expensive.

I gave each kid a disposable camera to take their own pictures.  They enjoyed them.  Can't say that I got great pics, at least not this first time.

In the past I have taken some pool/sand toys for the pool and beach area.  That has come in handy when they are young.

Ziplocks, pintrading, stroller, misters--all necessities for us.


----------



## swwake

Promomx2 said:


> I read a few posts back about the boats from dtd to one of the hotels.  I'm wondering, if we take  the boat from dtd to a hotel, how do we get from that hotel to our hotel?


I think I read that you can take a boat from Port Orleans to DTD.  But if that's the case, it doesn't help you with getting back to your hotel.  The best (fastest, free) way from DTD to your hotel is by bus.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

I give my son a "tatoo" just under his sleeve with my cell phone number using a sharpie when we go to amusement parks and such.  He will remind me, "Mommy, I need a tatoo."


----------



## Cdnmommy

Great tips for all of us newbies, thanks!


----------



## WEDWDW

Promomx2 said:


> I read a few posts back about the boats from dtd to one of the hotels.  I'm wondering, if we take  the boat from dtd to a hotel, how do we get from that hotel to our hotel?


You can take a boat from DTD to (in order of closeness) Saratoga Springs Resort,Old Key West Resort,Port Orleans-French Quarter and Port Orleans-Riverside.You can then either take the next boat back to DTD and catch a bus back to your home resort there or you can take a bus from the resort you are visiting to the closest theme park to your home resort and bus,boat,monorail or walk(depending on your home resort)from there to your home resort.My usual routine is to take a bus from one of the theme parks to Port Orleans-Riverside,ride a boat from there down the Sassagoula River to DTD and catch a bus to my home resort at DTD.


----------



## NH-R-T-Cha

Thanks, Brer Shay!
Loved your tip about bringing cards and a Sharpie for autographs. They'll be great additions to the photo album - Photos and autographs on the same page.


----------



## 'OhanaMama

PiratesRock said:


> I put my kids in brightly colored matching outfits each day so if we get separated even a little bit they're easy to spot and easy to remember what they were wearing.  I plan out each days outfits (including undies) and pack them in individual packs so on Tuesday I pull out Tuesdays bag and hand it to the kids to put on.  No thinking required before my coffee.
> Also, I do a trip to the dollar store for $1 ponchos (which can be passed on or chucked in the garbage after used) and bunches of really cheap light up bracletts and necklaces (sp?).  An over-the-door shoe holder helps control clutter in the bathroom.  Photocopies of tickets and all reservation numbers can be invaluable.  Good Luck I'll check back for more tips!!



I second, the over the door shoe holder, a cheap one, to hold travel size toiletries and anything that will fit in it. It organizes all of the little clutter and puts it in one spot where you can see it. Except mine did not fit over the bathroom door (WL) so I put it in the closet which I think was better because you could close the door and not have to look at it all of the time. 

The other good thing I brought was a $1 pop up hamper (3 of them). We went during the summer and sweated through clothes like you would not believe. I knew this would happen, so I planned on doing a few loads of laundry while the kids and Dad swam in the pool. Bring small detergent and softener from home.

Oh, pack your clothes inside a small suitcase and then put that suitcase inside a large suitcase, that way you'll have an extra suitcase for souvenirs on the way home. 

P.S. If any of these suggestions have been brought up already, I apologize I didn't read through to the end yet.


----------



## 'OhanaMama

OK, I scanned through all 5 pages. 

Water misty fans are a must! Make sure you bring extra batteries from home. Afternoon breaks are a must during the summer months.

If you are going during an extra busy time, I highly recommend TourGuideMike.com! His park touring strategies are terrific! It costs $20 or something but it was worth it.

I bought a Baggellinni but I didn't care for it to much. I am not comfortable with the whole strap across the chest thing. The strap was also to big for me even on the smallest setting. It kept falling to far backward and annoying me. I would recommend a fanny pack for the kids if you think they will keep it on. Less for you to carry.

Gardengrocer.com! They deliver water, milk, cereal, snacks whatever you need. You don't need to be present for delivery. The hotel will keep the perishables in their fridge until you are ready for it to be delivered. We had a fridge in our room (WL) and put milk, yogurt and water and such in it. We had breakfast in the morning in our rooms while we all got ready and cold water for the parks. That way we didn't waste time and went straight to the good stuff.

We decorated our hotel door with decorations we made, with our disnames, etc. Lots of fun!

If I think of more, you'll be the first to know.


----------



## DisneyFun08

subscribing


----------



## Aliceacc

I found a great list of the minimum height requirements for rides on allears. I added it to my original post, but here it is again: http://www.allears.net/tp/rr.htm  I copied it onto a word document and saved it. As we get close to our trip, at least I'll have an idea which rides my youngest may not be elligible for and can make alternate plans for the two of us while my husband and 2 older kids are on those rides.


----------



## Native NYer

The list of height requirements is great!


----------



## PADISFAM

Photocopies of tickets and all reservation numbers can be invaluable.

we took a picture of this info, along w/ pics of our Key to the World card w/ the digital camera- a little less 'paper' to carry around


----------



## PADISFAM

for autographs we did something fun- I picked up 10 Disney postcards (from the Post Office) (the # of days we would be there)- had the Characters autograph them, we dated them & wrote a little something on them from our day, we started mailing them to ourselves the last day or two & they were still arriving a few days after our return.  The kids (not to mention me) thought it was great.


----------



## Native NYer

PADISFAM said:


> for autographs we did something fun- I picked up 10 Disney postcards (from the Post Office) (the # of days we would be there)- had the Characters autograph them, we dated them & wrote a little something on them from our day, we started mailing them to ourselves the last day or two & they were still arriving a few days after our return.  The kids (not to mention me) thought it was great.




What a cute idea!


----------



## Native NYer

We're visiting in August and it will be hot hot hot.  My 4 year old nephew will be in his stroller because he'll tire out from all of the walking.  I ordered a clip on battery operated fan.  I'm going to clip the fan onto the stroller to keep him cool while we tour the parks.


----------



## Native NYer

Bumping this helpful thread!


----------



## Leonsmom

Aliceacc said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> I have a week off from school (Long Island schools are enjoying February Break.) So what do I do, you ask? Laundry? Dishes? Lesson Planning?
> nope!
> 
> I'm alternating between the DIS and a table of the rides and attractions at WDW, classifying each as a Must See, Optional, or a Skip, and listing height and other requirements.
> 
> I'm such a nerd!!!



Where in LI ? I'm in Hicksville. I am taking my DS5 for the first time in Dec for his Bday. I have become totally obsessed with the DIS!
My poor DS has been totally neglected, my DH wonders why the house is in such disarray. I told him it was Mickey's fault.


----------



## Leonsmom

Native NYer said:


> Bumping this helpful thread!



What does bumping mean?


----------



## Aliceacc

Leonsmom said:


> Where in LI ? I'm in Hicksville. I am taking my DS5 for the first time in Dec for his Bday. I have become totally obsessed with the DIS!
> My poor DS has been totally neglected, my DH wonders why the house is in such disarray. I told him it was Mickey's fault.



I'm in HIcksville, too~   Small world, isn't it???

"Bumping" means bringing the thread up to the top of the board, so more people will see it.


----------



## samd54

Where did you get the DISigns done up? I love it and would be interested in one for my family as they are so cute!! Please PM me!!

Samantha


----------



## Leonsmom

Wow Aliceacc, that's so funny. It IS a small world after all  I never expected to find someone in my town on here!! 

Samantha 
I designed it. I have a thread going at http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1738212 you can go there to make a request or just PM me.


----------



## bolo

wow...this thread is amazing! right up my alley! we're going in april but didn't book til jan. so i've been reading everything i can get my hands on...including these boards! dh just smiles and shakes his head everytime he sees me on here. 
i'm such the major planner in my house...they all just leave it up to me. so this will be our first trip with all 8 of us; my girls went when they were youg but they don't really remember much so it's like new to them to.
just can't wait...and keep those tips coming! love the chamois cloth idea, and def going to get one of those over-the-door organizers. thanks for all the great ideas!


----------



## WEDWDW

bolo-be sure to get your son a Birthday pin when you check-in.Also have his Birthday noted on your reservation and mention it again when you check-in.How exciting for him to be celebrating a Birthday on his FIRST day ever at WDW!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

I think you are my hero!!! I have just begun planning for our May 09 trip and all of this information is VERY helpful! I also like the binder idea! Going to start printing out the information that seems handy to me (starting with you post) so I can get a better handle on all of the information!


----------



## Aliceacc

DisneyMOM09 said:


> I think you are my hero!!! !



Thanks. Others would say "psychotic maniac" but I like your phrasing better!!!


----------



## genhand

Wow what a great thread. 
Native NYer I have a good paking list but it's in french but I could translate it for you if you want!

I have a box in my wardrobe that I fill with stuff for their backpack they'll use on the plane. I kept empty skittles or mini M&M container and put 5 or 6 crayons in them so when ever we need to wait, they can draw in the home made autographs books I made (I use a sketch book from our arts & crafts store). I also bought finger puppets at IKEA that we can use to entertain them in lines or restaurants.


----------



## Leonsmom

genhand said:


> Wow what a great thread.
> Native NYer I have a good paking list but it's in french but I could translate it for you if you want!
> 
> I have a box in my wardrobe that I fill with stuff for their backpack they'll use on the plane. I kept empty skittles or mini M&M container and put 5 or 6 crayons in them so when ever we need to wait, they can draw in the home made autographs books I made (I use a sketch book from our arts & crafts store). I also bought finger puppets at IKEA that we can use to entertain them in lines or restaurants.




Love the finger puppet idea


----------



## Native NYer

genhand said:


> Wow what a great thread.
> Native NYer I have a good paking list but it's in french but I could translate it for you if you want!
> 
> I have a box in my wardrobe that I fill with stuff for their backpack they'll use on the plane. I kept empty skittles or mini M&M container and put 5 or 6 crayons in them so when ever we need to wait, they can draw in the home made autographs books I made (I use a sketch book from our arts & crafts store). I also bought finger puppets at IKEA that we can use to entertain them in lines or restaurants.



Thanks!

The crayon idea is great.  And I like the idea of homemade autograph books.


----------



## crzy4my2

I love this thread.. I'm getting great ideas. I was wondering if you can get pins that say "1st trip" or something like that somewhere?


----------



## dizluvah

My suggestion is to bring an extra memory card for your digital camera.  We never thought we would take so many pictures and had to buy a memory card at Magic Kingdom and it was very expensive.  Come prepared...bring an extra!

Happy Planning


----------



## Donald - my hero

crzy4my2 said:


> I love this thread.. I'm getting great ideas. I was wondering if you can get pins that say "1st trip" or something like that somewhere?



Yes they are available the same way that B-Day, anniversary & honeymoon buttons. Just check at the guest services at any of the parks (also the concierge desk of most hotels) Got one for a 47 year old last trip and she LOVED it


----------



## crzy4my2

Donald - my hero said:


> Yes they are available the same way that B-Day, anniversary & honeymoon buttons. Just check at the guest services at any of the parks (also the concierge desk of most hotels) Got one for a 47 year old last trip and she LOVED it




thank you! I want to get one for my kids.


----------



## mom2faith

Oops


----------



## Whitaker24

Ok ive not been to dis since 93 would u recommend that i book my trip 1st then start planning it out ect or what?  for the icons of this planning stuff can u email me some of your plans or itenarys(sp) to kind of help me with planning this trip for my family, im the computer person but also the man.....i figure we plan to go april/may of 09 im gonna call to see when i can book our trip and where or how do i make reservations for the disney meal with characters?

thanks for any help my email is ryan@whitaker24.com


----------



## jedi jen

mom2faith said:


> Can't "weight" to get started!!
> 
> Amy



Amy,

Best of luck.  I have had a weight issue all my life, and I don't recommend it.    Right now, I am doing OK at around 130.  I used to be heavier.  I still would like to lose a little weight (I am short).  I am also an expert at putting off things.  I like the idea of baby steps.  When I am really procrastinating, I tell myself to just put on my work out shoes--that is all I have to do.  Usually, if I do that, I end up doing some exercise.  I am OK even if it is 5 minutes.  Anything is good, and I don't want to end up not doing anything because I think I have to work out for 30 minutes or more.  I am wondering if you eat your donuts while sitting on your eliptical, if that will be the baby step for you.  I am teasing a little of course.  I can really relate to you and wish you well, and again, best of luck.    

Jennifer


----------



## thomasclan85

Aliceacc said:


> While I've been to WDW 4 or 5 times, I haven't been there since 1990, or with kids. So, for all intents and purposes, this is my first trip.
> 
> I am a psychotic planner-- this trip has been my big project for about 8 months now. Here are some of the things I've done that might be of interest to other first timers.
> 
> - My Disney info is in a binder. I've accumlated so much information that I needed one central place for it. Sometime before my trip I'll go through it and weed some out.
> I'll be putting the info I need (dining reservations and similar stuff) onto index cards to bring with me.
> 
> - Some people decorate the window of their resort. It sounds like fun and I bet the kids will love it. I'll be on the lookout for things at the dollar store between now and the time we leave.
> 
> Other people: add on basic tips for those of us who don't know the ins and outs, please!




I have a folder that I keep in my filing cabinet with all of my Disney stuff. I told my hubby yesterday that I would be taking out all of our 2005 trip stuff and making a scrapbook with it. It's a great way to make room for our 2008 stuff.

I was wondering if you could put decorations in the windows. I saw the cutest Tinker Bell battery operated window decoration the other day in a catalog. I wasn't sure if I'd be allowed to put anything in the windows. Thanks!

Great tips. This is our second trip but there's always something new to learn from more experienced folks!


----------



## thomasclan85

JoanieS said:


> My only tip would be to make lists, lists of lists and lists of the list lists!
> 
> I have a list for EVERYTHING at this point, so I don't forget anything!
> 
> And, read and re-read the tip board.
> 
> I am driving my DH and my BIL nutso with the planning.
> 
> I can't even share with the kids, since we are hoping to surprise them - our hope is to wake them the morning we are leaving and tell them then!



I'm a listaholic! Even my lists have lists!


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

Hello everyone! I love this thread going on here...This is going to be the first time for my mom since she was a senior in high school..my technical first time...my brother who is 16 his first time and the little one of the group who will be 2! We are so excited and we will be going in October...This list has really helped me out...and THOMASCLAN85 don't worry I am the same way...My lists have bulleted lists coming off of them..lol..everything broke down into the finest detail!


----------



## joanie123

Great thread for us OCD planners! Yes, my DH also just does not understand! I booked our April 08 trip in March 07. Now, before we have even stepped foot in WDW, I am planning our next trip! I drive him nuts. Thanks for all the list advice, I am starting my own list of items to take to the parks. Can't decide on a bag, though...

Amy - I, too, am a foodaholic. I love food. All food, especially carbs. I was about 30 pounds heavy, and last year for my 40th, I decided I had had enough! I started going to the gym, walking, lifting weights. I started in May, and really did not see much in the way of results until August. By then people really started noticing, and it encouraged me. By the end of the year I was down to 140 - my goal weight. The thing I noticed was that I too could not lose weight eating carbs, until I switched what carbs I ate. I switched out sweet potatoes for white, brown rice for white, whole grain bread for white, and I really started to eat high fibre foods - especially bran cereals. I didn't feel hungry or deprived. Try starting slowly - I actually love all these foods, and I don't feel like I am dieting. Good luck!


----------



## bolo

thomasclan85 said:


> I'm a listaholic! Even my lists have lists!



hey, i hear ya!  i'm one of those people who adds something to my list that i've already done JUST so i can cross it off!  


and joanie123...as for a bag, we're going to use a small sports bag (the ones that are like a backpack) to take in the parks.  they're light and pretty small. hoping that works well...


----------



## Native NYer

joanie123 said:


> Great thread for us OCD planners! Yes, my DH also just does not understand! I booked our April 08 trip in March 07. Now, before we have even stepped foot in WDW, I am planning our next trip! I drive him nuts. Thanks for all the list advice, I am starting my own list of items to take to the parks. Can't decide on a bag, though...
> 
> Amy - I, too, am a foodaholic. I love food. All food, especially carbs. I was about 30 pounds heavy, and last year for my 40th, I decided I had had enough! I started going to the gym, walking, lifting weights. I started in May, and really did not see much in the way of results until August. By then people really started noticing, and it encouraged me. By the end of the year I was down to 140 - my goal weight. The thing I noticed was that I too could not lose weight eating carbs, until I switched what carbs I ate. I switched out sweet potatoes for white, brown rice for white, whole grain bread for white, and I really started to eat high fibre foods - especially bran cereals. I didn't feel hungry or deprived. Try starting slowly - I actually love all these foods, and I don't feel like I am dieting. Good luck!



Depending on the time of year you're going, you may want to use a water resistant bag.  It rains a lot in the summer!


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

I don't feel so alone with all my planning now after this thread..lol...My bf who isn't able to go because he will be finishing up college just listens to me ramble on and on about Disney...I secretly know he doesn't want to hear it        Their are so many things on this list I saw that I had totally forgot...We are going in October but ponchos are a good idea   And for my nephew who will be 2 I know we will need a bag full of snacks and toys that he can put his little hands on! I LOVE THIS THREAD!!


----------



## Native NYer

VroomVroomLightning said:


> I don't feel so alone with all my planning now after this thread..lol...My bf who isn't able to go because he will be finishing up college just listens to me ramble on and on about Disney...I secretly know he doesn't want to hear it        Their are so many things on this list I saw that I had totally forgot...We are going in October but ponchos are a good idea   And for my nephew who will be 2 I know we will need a bag full of snacks and toys that he can put his little hands on! I LOVE THIS THREAD!!



At least your bf is polite and listens  I think my family is sick of my planning madness.


----------



## holly7347

I keep going back and reading the original thread and I learn something new every time.  DH and I can't seem to agree weather to stay on disney property or off.  He wants off I want on.  Thanks to your post I learned that you can park free if you stay on property.  

We were also wondering if a AAA discount was worth the cost and 15% certainly sounds like it would help.  Do they give that big of a AAA discount on the value hotels too?


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

I have never stayed on but thats because I have never been..lol..I believe it would be so much easier because of all the added benefits...Print out the list from online and let him see it!!


----------



## Aliceacc

holly7347 said:


> I keep going back and reading the original thread and I learn something new every time.  DH and I can't seem to agree weather to stay on disney property or off.  He wants off I want on.  Thanks to your post I learned that you can park free if you stay on property.
> 
> We were also wondering if a AAA discount was worth the cost and 15% certainly sounds like it would help.  Do they give that big of a AAA discount on the value hotels too?



This is from www.mousesavers.com: 

"American Automobile Association (AAA) and Canadian Automobile Association (CAA) members qualify for "room only" discounts almost year-round, though there are a limited number of rooms available for each date. You can generally save about 10-20% at the Disney resort hotels, depending on the season.

In general, the discounts run as follows: 

During Value Season you can get up to 15% off at the Disney Deluxe and Disney Vacation Club resorts, or 20% off at the Value and Moderate resorts and the Ft. Wilderness campsites.

During Regular Season you can usually get up to 10% off at the Disney Deluxe and Disney Vacation Club resorts, or 15% off at the Value and Moderate resorts and the Ft. Wilderness campsites.

During Peak Season and Summer Season you can usually get up to 10% off at the Disney Deluxe and Disney Vacation Club resorts, or 15% off at the Value and Moderate resorts.

The only time AAA/CAA discounts don't usually apply is Holiday Season (around Christmas) at the Value and Moderate resorts.

You don't have to book AAA/CAA rates through the Auto Club. Room-only reservations with an AAA discount can be booked directly through the Disney Reservation Center at (407) W-DISNEY or a travel agent who specializes in Disney travel. Just ask if there is an AAA or CAA discount for your dates and resort. "


----------



## Leonsmom

bolo said:


> hey, i hear ya!  i'm one of those people who adds something to my list that i've already done JUST so i can cross it off!
> 
> 
> ...



HAH! I DO THAT TOO!!!!!
Nice to know it's not just me


----------



## WEDWDW

holly7347 said:


> I keep going back and reading the original thread and I learn something new every time.  DH and I can't seem to agree weather to stay on disney property or off.  He wants off I want on.  Thanks to your post I learned that you can park free if you stay on property.
> 
> We were also wondering if a AAA discount was worth the cost and 15% certainly sounds like it would help.  Do they give that big of a AAA discount on the value hotels too?


I ALWAYS stay on-property.It really adds A TON to the experience to be immersed in WDW 24 hours a day. I NEVER have a car.I fly to OIA;hop on Disney's Magical Express for the 25-30 minute ride to my WDW resort;bus,monorail or boat anywhere I want to go while vacationing at WDW;hop on Disney's Magical Express for the 25-30 minute ride back to OIA and fly home.I usually stay at Disney's All-Star Sports Resort.It has incredible Disney theming,an arcade,a merchandise shop,a food court,two pools,two laundries and buses out front to take me to the parks.On-property is the only way to go for me.


----------



## bolo

holly7347 said:


> I keep going back and reading the original thread and I learn something new every time.  DH and I can't seem to agree weather to stay on disney property or off.  He wants off I want on.  Thanks to your post I learned that you can park free if you stay on property.
> 
> We were also wondering if a AAA discount was worth the cost and 15% certainly sounds like it would help.  Do they give that big of a AAA discount on the value hotels too?



we went back and forth about where to stay also...figured as a big family it would be cheaper to stay off. once i factored in the cost for parking, gas driving back and forth (twice/day so we could take a break at the pool), plus the extra time away from the parks, it just wasn't worth it for us. we used AAA to book 2 rooms at POP...and so glad we did!


----------



## marvali

and make them early.   The closer the trip gets, the more likely you are to get in that last minute panic mode and forget something important that you had thought of previously.  I am forever getting that "it seems like we're forgetting something" feeling when I don't write things down when I think of them.  Usually, I don't get too far down the road and I also get that "aha, I know what it was now we were forgetting."  And sometimes, we just have get it when we get there (as long as it wasn't a child or something).  

Here are a few additional items I have on my list that we always need.  
reservation info, driving directions (if a first trip to a new resort), AAA card, insurance info, updated immunization info (if travelling with a pet and you might need to board them), travel size woolite (great for rinsing things out in the sink in an emergency), cameras, extra film and batteries, eye glasses and  , contact lenses and cleaner, prescriptions, OTC drugs (tylenol, advil, etc.), deodorizing spray (for those musty rooms) and disinfectant spray (bottoms of showers and tubs), water shoes (for pool and water rides), chargers/power cords for electronics (that cell phone battery only lasts so long), and a couple of garbage bags (in case you have some wet clothes or bathing suits to deal with or pack).

We will also have at least a personal first aid kit or two for putting in fanny packs so you can grab a quick bandage if needed.  If you will be doing a lot of walking, you may want to customize it and add some moleskin for blisters.

Depending on where you are staying, the time of year, and how long, you may want to bring some additional items, such as:

Suntan lotion, insect repellant, laundry detergent and dryer sheets (I usually put what we need in ziploc bags), a bottle of liquid hand soap (easier than those small bars you often get), extra coffee and filters plus any special items you like such as splenda or that favorite flavor of creamer.

If the drive is long, most everyone grabs a pillow, which makes it easier to sleep during the trip, and maybe a throw or two for those who are cold natured.

Hope some of these help.  BTW, my list has gotten much longer with some of the great suggestions I have read on here already too.


----------



## Ashlander

Ok - I have just added to my list...thanks Marvali.  I love the liquid hand soap idea.  Thank goodness we are driving so we can fit all of these things!  

I now have multiple lists going at work and at home.  I find myself e-mailing them back and forth in order to keep each of them as up to date as possible.


----------



## NH-R-T-Cha

holly7347 said:


> I keep going back and reading the original thread and I learn something new every time.  DH and I can't seem to agree weather to stay on disney property or off.  He wants off I want on.  Thanks to your post I learned that you can park free if you stay on property.
> 
> We were also wondering if a AAA discount was worth the cost and 15% certainly sounds like it would help.  Do they give that big of a AAA discount on the value hotels too?



Add my voice to the chorus of those who stay on-property. 
We've always stayed at a Disney Resort - usually Port Orleans, last time at Pop Century. For me it makes the trip a true 'vacation'. 
No stress - No worries!


----------



## tackrn

I am a WDW Newbie, the last time I went the only park was the Magic Kingdom.  
 I love all of the great suggestions. I noticed a while back a suggetion to read the Unoficial Guide to WDW (what great info) I have printed touring plans on ***************** (a 1 yr cost of around $8)- Has anyone used these? Are they helpful? 

The OCD planer in me- my family doesn't get but I have many friends that support my obsession. 
I one friend did compare me to Clark Griswald- The park better not be closed when I arrive tomorrow!


----------



## moepanz

subbing


----------



## holly7347

Aliceacc said:


> This is from www.mousesavers.com:
> 
> "American Automobile Association (AAA) and Canadian Automobile Association (CAA) members qualify for "room only" discounts almost year-round, though there are a limited number of rooms available for each date. You can generally save about 10-20% at the Disney resort hotels, depending on the season.
> 
> In general, the discounts run as follows:
> 
> During Value Season you can get up to 15% off at the Disney Deluxe and Disney Vacation Club resorts, or 20% off at the Value and Moderate resorts and the Ft. Wilderness campsites.
> 
> During Regular Season you can usually get up to 10% off at the Disney Deluxe and Disney Vacation Club resorts, or 15% off at the Value and Moderate resorts and the Ft. Wilderness campsites.
> 
> During Peak Season and Summer Season you can usually get up to 10% off at the Disney Deluxe and Disney Vacation Club resorts, or 15% off at the Value and Moderate resorts.
> 
> The only time AAA/CAA discounts don't usually apply is Holiday Season (around Christmas) at the Value and Moderate resorts.
> 
> You don't have to book AAA/CAA rates through the Auto Club. Room-only reservations with an AAA discount can be booked directly through the Disney Reservation Center at (407) W-DISNEY or a travel agent who specializes in Disney travel. Just ask if there is an AAA or CAA discount for your dates and resort. "



Thanks so much that is really helpful.  DH has asked his brothers family as well as his mom and dad if they would like to come with us .  I said if they come I'll consider staying off site but if no one else is coming I want to stay on site and he said ok


----------



## Leonsmom

tackrn said:


> I am a WDW Newbie, the last time I went the only park was the Magic Kingdom.
> I love all of the great suggestions. I noticed a while back a suggetion to read the Unoficial Guide to WDW (what great info) I have printed touring plans on ***************** (a 1 yr cost of around $8)- Has anyone used these? Are they helpful?
> 
> The OCD planer in me- my family doesn't get but I have many friends that support my obsession.
> I one friend did compare me to Clark Griswald- The park better not be closed when I arrive tomorrow!



I've read the UG cover to cover - i love it - i will be using it when we go in Nov.
Another place I found EXTREAMLY helpful is www.tourguidemike.com it is $17 but sooo worth it IMHO. It has even more info than the UG


----------



## Leonsmom

marvali said:


> and make them early.   The closer the trip gets, the more likely you are to get in that last minute panic mode and forget something important that you had thought of previously.  I am forever getting that "it seems like we're forgetting something" feeling when I don't write things down when I think of them.  Usually, I don't get too far down the road and I also get that "aha, I know what it was now we were forgetting."  And sometimes, we just have get it when we get there (as long as it wasn't a child or something).
> 
> Here are a few additional items I have on my list that we always need.
> reservation info, driving directions (if a first trip to a new resort), AAA card, insurance info, updated immunization info (if travelling with a pet and you might need to board them), travel size woolite (great for rinsing things out in the sink in an emergency), cameras, extra film and batteries, eye glasses and  , contact lenses and cleaner, prescriptions, OTC drugs (tylenol, advil, etc.), deodorizing spray (for those musty rooms) and disinfectant spray (bottoms of showers and tubs), water shoes (for pool and water rides), chargers/power cords for electronics (that cell phone battery only lasts so long), and a couple of garbage bags (in case you have some wet clothes or bathing suits to deal with or pack).
> 
> We will also have at least a personal first aid kit or two for putting in fanny packs so you can grab a quick bandage if needed.  If you will be doing a lot of walking, you may want to customize it and add some moleskin for blisters.
> 
> Depending on where you are staying, the time of year, and how long, you may want to bring some additional items, such as:
> 
> Suntan lotion, insect repellant, laundry detergent and dryer sheets (I usually put what we need in ziploc bags), a bottle of liquid hand soap (easier than those small bars you often get), extra coffee and filters plus any special items you like such as splenda or that favorite flavor of creamer.
> 
> If the drive is long, most everyone grabs a pillow, which makes it easier to sleep during the trip, and maybe a throw or two for those who are cold natured.
> 
> Hope some of these help.  BTW, my list has gotten much longer with some of the great suggestions I have read on here already too.



I always brig one of those surge protector outlet strips so I can plug in 6 things at once since usually there is only one accessable outlet and at least 5 things to charge. i also plan on bringing those one serving powdered drink packets to add to my water (this way I can refill my bottle for free at a water fountain and flavor it).


----------



## tavettava

The one thing I found we used a lot was a water bottle carrier.  I got it at the Dollar Tree and it has a long strap and they were in blue, yellow, green, and pink.  It held a Dasani water bottle perfectly and zipped up the side.  I bought enough for this years trip when we got home last year because we used them so much.


----------



## Scrappin'Maniac

Thanks for all the good info!  DH thinks I'm crazy too!


----------



## zickig

Thanks for directing me here on my newbie thread!  <3


----------



## annegirl

I am a psychotic planner as well! I have never been to WDW. I have been to Disneyland three times ( at 8years for one day, at 19 years old for one day, and then again when I was 23 with my mom for three days which was so much fun!!!) and my husband has been once when he was little. So, we are planning a trip for us, my parents, and our daughter for her 4th bday... december 2009!!!!!!! And I already have a binder and a list of our schedule. My husband thinks I am crazy! Maybe I am


----------



## WhitGB

I have read that a few people mail items to the resort ahead of time and have it waiting for them.  Suggestions I have gathered from other list makers:
coffee pot w/filters, toaster, D rings to hang reusable mugs on strollers, putting swimsuits under the kids clothing on warm days (there are places for them to get wet), bubbles, small flashlights (for dark areas), moleskin, stainstick, and something to "mark" your stroller.


----------



## 5 Disney Dwarfs

GREAT PLANNING INFO. WE ARE GETTING CLOSE TO LEAVING AND I HAVE BEEN LOSING SLEEP OVER WHAT TO PACK, NOT FORGETTING ANYTHING IMPORTANT. 
DOES ANYONE SUGGEST BRINGING YOUR OWN BEACH TOWELS FOR SWIMMING. I KNOW MY KIDS ARE GETTING DISNEY CHARACTER TOWELS FROM GRANDMA FOR EASTER AND THEY WILL WANT TO BRING THEM. BUT WET TOWELS IN THE ROOM AND BULKINESS IN LUGGAGE. WE ARE STAYING AT POR  AND WILL PROBABLY ONLY DO   ONCE WHILE THERE BECAUSE DONT HAVE THE LUXURY OF DOING IT OWN ROOM. ALSO  MOST ROOMS HAVE HAIR DRYERS RIGHT? I AM JUST TRYING TO SAVE SPACE IN LUGGAGE FOR ALL THE WONDERFUL THINGS WE WILL BE BRINGING HOME. CANT WAIT.  DOING THE HAPPY DANCE


----------



## pkondz

5 Disney Dwarfs said:


> DOES ANYONE SUGGEST BRINGING YOUR OWN BEACH TOWELS FOR SWIMMING. I KNOW MY KIDS ARE GETTING DISNEY CHARACTER TOWELS FROM GRANDMA FOR EASTER AND THEY WILL WANT TO BRING THEM. BUT WET TOWELS IN THE ROOM AND BULKINESS IN LUGGAGE. WE ARE STAYING AT POR  AND WILL PROBABLY ONLY DO   ONCE WHILE THERE BECAUSE DONT HAVE THE LUXURY OF DOING IT OWN ROOM. ALSO  MOST ROOMS HAVE HAIR DRYERS RIGHT?



Don't bring towels (ok, I can see the kids' since they're special to them). There's tons of towels by the pool. Yes, there are hair dryers in the rooms, so no worries there.

Just found this thread tonight so I'll throw in a couple of comments...

1. I bought fanny packs for my DD8 and DD4. Worked out great. They got to carry their own money, disposable poncho (walmart) and whatnot... here's a pic of my youngest with hers:






2. I can't stress this enough... if you're a newbie (and even if you're not  ) get a copy of Unnoficial Guide. Find it for free at the library or buy the latest one at your bookstore... money extremely well spent.

3. Comb this site for tips and tricks. You'll learn stuff you never would've thought of, like:
Snorkelling in the Living Seas
Picking a pearl in Japan
Candy lady in Japan
Wake tink up in the morning
Tom Sawyer island paint brushes...


----------



## Periwinkle

Thank you for all the great info!  We're going in just a couple of weeks for my first time since before Epcot even opened, so I'm really a newbie and trying to absorb as many helpful hints as I can to help make my family's very quick trip a fun one.  We're hoping to go back for a longer trip in the next year or two.


----------



## Aliceacc

I'm now starting to think of touring plans. I'm know I don't want a minute by minute plan, but also know we'll need some sort of direction beyond those first two rides.

Lucky for me, my husband and I are both off all next week for Easter break (we teach in Catholic schools) and the kids are back to school on Tuesday. So I should have lots of time to organize my thoughts.


----------



## dydo2424

5 Disney Dwarfs said:


> GREAT PLANNING INFO. WE ARE GETTING CLOSE TO LEAVING AND I HAVE BEEN LOSING SLEEP OVER WHAT TO PACK, NOT FORGETTING ANYTHING IMPORTANT.
> DOES ANYONE SUGGEST BRINGING YOUR OWN BEACH TOWELS FOR SWIMMING. I KNOW MY KIDS ARE GETTING DISNEY CHARACTER TOWELS FROM GRANDMA FOR EASTER AND THEY WILL WANT TO BRING THEM. BUT WET TOWELS IN THE ROOM AND BULKINESS IN LUGGAGE. WE ARE STAYING AT POR  AND WILL PROBABLY ONLY DO   ONCE WHILE THERE BECAUSE DONT HAVE THE LUXURY OF DOING IT OWN ROOM. ALSO  MOST ROOMS HAVE HAIR DRYERS RIGHT? I AM JUST TRYING TO SAVE SPACE IN LUGGAGE FOR ALL THE WONDERFUL THINGS WE WILL BE BRINGING HOME. CANT WAIT.  DOING THE HAPPY DANCE



We brought our own towels, but really we brought them to use as blankets in the airport/airplanes.  That said, my kids are only 5 & 8, so they get cold pretty easily - we went in August so the A/C's were running full speed everywhere..  We may have used them for the pool once or twice, but I can't really remember.   They did take up a lot of space.  I haven't really gone back on this thread, but another thing that came in handy was a collapsible cooler.  I picked one up to keep milk in in the room.  I ended up using it as a carryon bag coming home for all the extra goodies we picked up.


----------



## Leonsmom

pkondz said:


> Don't bring towels (ok, I can see the kids' since
> 
> 3. Comb this site for tips and tricks. You'll learn stuff you never would've thought of, like:
> Snorkelling in the Living Seas
> Picking a pearl in Japan
> Candy lady in Japan
> Wake tink up in the morning
> Tom Sawyer island paint brushes...



Candy lady in Japan ??????
Wake tink up in the morning ???????
Tom Sawyer island paint brushes ???????

DO TELL, PLEASE!!!


----------



## Leonsmom

dydo2424 said:


> We brought our own towels, but really we brought them to use as blankets in the airport/airplanes.  That said, my kids are only 5 & 8, so they get cold pretty easily - we went in August so the A/C's were running full speed everywhere..  We may have used them for the pool once or twice, but I can't really remember.   They did take up a lot of space.  I haven't really gone back on this thread, but another thing that came in handy was a collapsible cooler.  I picked one up to keep milk in in the room.  I ended up using it as a carryon bag coming home for all the extra goodies we picked up.



Another good use is to sit on them at attractions without seats 
ie. Play House Disney, and parades


----------



## pkondz

Leonsmom said:


> Candy lady in Japan ??????
> Wake tink up in the morning ???????
> Tom Sawyer island paint brushes ???????
> 
> DO TELL, PLEASE!!!



For the candy lady, check out this thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1703723
Basically there's a lady in Japan who crafts small animals etc from candy.

For waking up Tink, check this thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1592574
If you're the first ones to Tink's Treasures you can "wake her up".

If you're early enough and get to Tom Sawyer island, hidden on the island are some paint brushes. If you find one, your group will get a fastpass to BTMRR or Splash Mountain.

Picking a pearl in Japan is another tidbit that sounds like fun. You can pick an oyster and they'll open it, give you the pearl and even mount it in jewelery for you. (not free but from what I've read, fairly reasonable)


----------



## DISNEYmooner2008

DisneyMOM09 said:


> I think you are my hero!!! I have just begun planning for our May 09 trip and all of this information is VERY helpful! I also like the binder idea! Going to start printing out the information that seems handy to me (starting with you post) so I can get a better handle on all of the information!



We are going May 09 too!!! I'm so excited!!!!


Great thread everyone!!


----------



## swwake

Towels - one of our travel traditions is to buy beach towels on our summer vacations.  I have an old EPCOT Center one from the 80's, and some Carnival towels from a cruise, etc.  It's fun to have the themed memories when you get home.


----------



## 5 Disney Dwarfs

Thanks to all who replied to question about towels. Many good ideas here on disboards. Keep them coming.  Have a nice day.:


----------



## Briggidge2

A big thank you for the link!  I've been planning for our Aug 08 trip and this helps a lot!  I'm not as organized, so it's a good thing i've got some time!


----------



## Briggidge2

Anything Disney! said:


> This is a great thread!  All newbies should take note   I purchased the 2007 WDW Passporter from my local Barnes and Nobles when I planned my anniversary trip May 07.  It was awesome and helped me keep a daily journal.  It is like a daytimer for Disney fanatics.   It has pockets, maps, phone numbers, you name it.  I also purchased every book on the "World" I could find....My DH just shakes his head everytime a new book comes in the mail....There is nothing wrong with planning, planning and more planning.  The more you know, the smoother it is.
> 
> I just got back from my most recent visit, (first time with the kids, DD 16, DS 19 and DS girlfriend 18) and found that using cell phones was a must. This made it painless when we split up.  As much as I love them and want to spend every second with them, they needed "space" and everyone was happy!



I too bought the Passporter guide book and love it.  My husband isn't here to see all the planning so he's going to be suprised. (he's deployed...and i'm not so organized!)  I also love how they rate everything (for kids too) and all the info for all the restaraunts in one book.


----------



## Briggidge2

One tip that I wanted to leave for people with very young children was if you have a digital camera with you, to take a good picture of each child of what they are wearing that day before you head out to any of the parks just in case they get lost or wander off.  (that way it will be easier for anyone to look for your child)  A friend of mine would always put a namebadge sticker on the back of her children (without them knowing...they are really young) with their cell numbers and what hotel they were staying, ect.  I would hope you wouldn't lose your kids at Disney, but depending on how busy the parks are, you don't want to take any chances!


----------



## Briggidge2

Ashlander said:


> We had "dog tags" made for each child at Walmart with cell phone numbers on them.  We attached them with a big safety pin to their shorts so if they got lost hopefully we could be contacted right away. My kids will be 6, 5, and 3 so they don't know cell phone numbers yet...



I didn't see your post until I posted my tip, but I like your idea!  I just might have to do that!  (i'll probably still do the sticky namebadge thing...you can never be too safe!)


----------



## Native NYer

Aliceacc said:


> I'm now starting to think of touring plans. I'm know I don't want a minute by minute plan, but also know we'll need some sort of direction beyond those first two rides.
> 
> Lucky for me, my husband and I are both off all next week for Easter break (we teach in Catholic schools) and the kids are back to school on Tuesday. So I should have lots of time to organize my thoughts.



I'm also attempting to make some touring plans, but like you do not want every nanosecond of the trip planned.  Since we're traveling with a 4 year old, the unexpected will arise.  Plus, he's fascinated with the trollies and horse-drawn carriages on Main Street and train in the MK.  I want to create a good plan with lots of room for flexibility and time to smell the roses.  

Have you looked at the Unofficial Guide's plans?  They seem good, but a little too intense for me.


----------



## Aliceacc

How funny, I was looking at them the other day. I printed up a few, but am more prone to look at their "plans for people who don't like to plan" type stuff... general guidelines about what times are best for which attractions.


----------



## Native NYer

Aliceacc said:


> How funny, I was looking at them the other day. I printed up a few, but am more prone to look at their "plans for people who don't like to plan" type stuff... general guidelines about what times are best for which attractions.



I agree!  They're great to use a general guidelines.  I am attempting to figure out how to use Excel to make a planning sheet.


----------



## pkondz

I used the UOG's plans but modified them to suit. I knew going in that with small kids (DD8 & DD4) I wasn't going on the more "intense"   rides. I just cut them out. I also knew that I didn't want (nor did my DW) to kill myself running around (it's supposed to be a _holiday_ for pete's sake!). I used the plan to minimize standing in line, skipped stuff here and there, totally relaxed and took the time to smell the roses. What a great vacation. We came back after a week smiling, rested and happy. Can a lot of people say the same????


----------



## Native NYer

Coming back relaxed after a Disney vacation is probably not the norm  
I'm putting rest times and resort breaks into our touring plans.  There is no way our vacation will be enjoyable in the hot August sun without a break.


----------



## dmbdisneymom

Great tips everyone! When is everyone going? We leave to visit family in Clearwater on Aug 1, then on to Disney Aug 4-8. We're staying at ASMovies and are so excited! We're driving, so no trouble packing everything for our awesome trip. Does anyone know if ASMovies has a coffe pot in the rooms? I didn't think to check and DH will go nuts without it.  TIA!


----------



## fernifamily

Great tips everyone!!  We are leaving in 3 weeks!!!!  I am really starting to panic !!  I have tried to start packing, but my kids have grown so much this year that the 2 older ones(DD 12 turning 13 in WDW and DS 11) don't fit into any of their summer clothes!!  So now I am trying to find inexpensive clothes for them.  Thank God for Target!!


----------



## zickig

dmbdisneymom said:


> Great tips everyone! When is everyone going? We leave to visit family in Clearwater on Aug 1, then on to Disney Aug 4-8. We're staying at ASMovies and are so excited! We're driving, so no trouble packing everything for our awesome trip. Does anyone know if ASMovies has a coffe pot in the rooms? I didn't think to check and DH will go nuts without it.  TIA!



We are staying at All Star movies that same week Aug2-9


----------



## dmbdisneymom

zickig said:


> We are staying at All Star movies that same week Aug2-9



Awesome! I'm going to put some mickey heads on our windows with my DISname on it so look for me! I cannot wait and I wish I could tell the kids so someone else can be more excited than me and DH!!


----------



## zickig

dmbdisneymom said:


> Awesome! I'm going to put some mickey heads on our windows with my DISname on it so look for me! I cannot wait and I wish I could tell the kids so someone else can be more excited than me and DH!!



I'll try to get some of those too and put in our window, we paid for the perfered room location so I guess that makes us somewhere near the pool area...I hope I see your window!


----------



## Leonsmom

dmbdisneymom said:


> Great tips everyone! When is everyone going? We leave to visit family in Clearwater on Aug 1, then on to Disney Aug 4-8. We're staying at ASMovies and are so excited! We're driving, so no trouble packing everything for our awesome trip. Does anyone know if ASMovies has a coffe pot in the rooms? I didn't think to check and DH will go nuts without it.  TIA!



We are going (hopefully) Nov 27 - Dec 7, We are definatly going!! But I haven't booked yet. I know, I know, what am I waiting for??? Well DS5 is having tons of trouble in school and I keep second guessing myself about taking him out of school next year. The problems are behavioral not academic, so he maybe okay ....but being that we are concerned that he may have ADHD or something else going on and this is new to me... I just keep hesitating. There is no other time that we can go ... so I should just bite the bullet and do it, Right??
Anyway we will probably stay at Pop Century or POFQ.


----------



## Aliceacc

Book it. You can always cancel.


----------



## zickig

Leonsmom said:


> We are going (hopefully) Nov 27 - Dec 7, We are definatly going!! But I haven't booked yet. I know, I know, what am I waiting for??? Well DS5 is having tons of trouble in school and I keep second guessing myself about taking him out of school next year. The problems are behavioral not academic, so he maybe okay ....but being that we are concerned that he may have ADHD or something else going on and this is new to me... I just keep hesitating. There is no other time that we can go ... so I should just bite the bullet and do it, Right??
> Anyway we will probably stay at Pop Century or POFQ.



I say book it now and since he is a good student he can make up the work and have time with family.  Are his teachers good about his behavior issues?  I know that a good teacher makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Native NYer

Leonsmom said:


> We are going (hopefully) Nov 27 - Dec 7, We are definatly going!! But I haven't booked yet. I know, I know, what am I waiting for??? Well DS5 is having tons of trouble in school and I keep second guessing myself about taking him out of school next year. The problems are behavioral not academic, so he maybe okay ....but being that we are concerned that he may have ADHD or something else going on and this is new to me... I just keep hesitating. There is no other time that we can go ... so I should just bite the bullet and do it, Right??
> Anyway we will probably stay at Pop Century or POFQ.



Book it and see how the beginning of the next school year goes.  If you have to cancel, that won't be a problem.


----------



## thomasclan85

teacup317 said:


> The only thing I would add is this:
> 
> Have a meeting place for each park in case someone in your party gets separated.
> 
> In the day before cell phones (OK, I'm showing my age) we had met up with my sister-in-law and her 3 kids at Epcot.  Our party was my DH and my 2 DS.  We are having a wonderful day until we get to Norway (no offense to Norway, this is just where it happened), I suddenly feel very ill with an upset stomach, knowing that I can't possibly ride the boat at Norway, I get out of line and go to the ladies room.  Well they all went on the ride. We had said that we would meet up at the exit for the ride.  Well I ended up collapsing in the ladies room.  My sugar was all screwed up and a CM came upon me, they took me to the first aid area and everyone was wonderful, but it took a long time for me to come around and by that time my party thought that I had gone back to the room at the CBR, long story short, everyone was looking for me, my DH went back to CBR looking for me.  When I was able and feeling much better I went and sat on a bench at Norway and waited for someone from my party to come and get me.  Thankfully someone did, just in time for dinner at "The Land".
> 
> So I can't stress enough - have a meeting place.



Great idea! We're taking my Mom with us this trip (she's never been) and she doesn't own a cell phone. She's 60 and hard to keep up with.  This will help when we get separated. Thanks!


----------



## thomasclan85

Native NYer said:


> I found a website today called goodypak.com.  They have lots of Disney stuff for sale, such as autograph books, lanyards, children's ponchos, scrapbooks, etc.  You can even buy a themed pack of stuff for your child.  They have pirate, princess, and Cars themes.  They probably have others, but I can't remember.  This may be a great place to get some fun stuff as you plan your trip.



Thanks for this link. I saw several items I really liked!


----------



## thomasclan85

Leonsmom said:


> Where in LI ? I'm in Hicksville. I am taking my DS5 for the first time in Dec for his Bday. I have become totally obsessed with the DIS!
> My poor DS has been totally neglected, *my DH wonders why the house is in such disarray. I told him it was Mickey's fault.*




   I need to use that excuse.


----------



## tavettava

swwake said:


> Towels - one of our travel traditions is to buy beach towels on our summer vacations.  I have an old EPCOT Center one from the 80's, and some Carnival towels from a cruise, etc.  It's fun to have the themed memories when you get home.



Oh this sounds like a great idea.  We didn't take or buy towels there last year, but this year we got the water park tickets free so I was going to take towels.  I will now buy them towels there. We do have towels from WDW that sil and bil got us years ago before we had ever been there.


----------



## druidcat

What great ideas...I've been reading this, adding to my lists, and cut and pasting to my word doc all day.


----------



## Native NYer

thomasclan85 said:


> Thanks for this link. I saw several items I really liked!



Glad you liked it and found stuff


----------



## AnastasiaTremaine

Oooh, lawd.  Y'all are all crazy!  And so am I, so I'm pleased as punch to have found other such obessesive obsessors!  I don't even know when our next trip will be, but still felt compelled to read this whole thread...and cut+paste into a word doc for future use.  

Re: The Baggalini Messenger.  When I was on the WDWCP program many years ago, I owned a bag very similar in size/shape to this.  I used it EVERY DAY.  Took it to work and _always _took it to the parks (I am sure there are multiple pictures with me & this bag).  It was just the right size, although that was back when cell phones weren't as wee as they are now; I was rocking the Zack Morris cell phone, so it didn't ride along.  But the Baggalini has a special pocket and none of your phones are microwave-sized so that's even better!  So yes...as a commando park vet, I recc the Baggalini.  

Whee!  With all the talk of being able to cancel, I wanna make a reservation just so I feel legit here on the boards!   And maybe if I do...my dream really will come true


----------



## sahlink

pkondz said:


> Don't bring towels (ok, I can see the kids' since they're special to them). There's tons of towels by the pool. Yes, there are hair dryers in the rooms, so no worries there.
> 
> Just found this thread tonight so I'll throw in a couple of comments...
> 
> 
> 3. Comb this site for tips and tricks. You'll learn stuff you never would've thought of, like:
> Snorkelling in the Living Seas
> Picking a pearl in Japan
> Candy lady in Japan
> Wake tink up in the morning
> Tom Sawyer island paint brushes...



Where do you wake up tink?


----------



## pkondz

sahlink said:


> Where do you wake up tink?



In Tinkerbell's Treasures, it's behind the castle in MK. Try this link for more info:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1592574


----------



## 1mom23

Thank you for taking the time to right all that out. To a newbie this is very helpful!


----------



## Cdnmommy

Hi, I have been checking out all of these tips and ideas and they are great for a newbie like myself!  I am so addicted to these boards and planning it's crazy!

I have come across a couple of other sites where you can purchase pre-printed temporary tattoos with your cell phone number on it, medical information etc.  You put these on your children at the beginning of your trip and they are said to last for about 4 days or so, you can simply remove and re-apply once they start to wear.  They are available at www.safetytat.com.  

I've also seen another site where you can buy wristbands that contain important safety and medical info.  These are at www.chicksandcubs.com/safety.htm.

I haven't used these yet but will make the decision between them (or both) before our trip this November.

Thanks for all of the help!!!


----------



## mari360

Great tips everyone....


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

AnastasiaTremaine said:


> I was rocking the Zack Morris cell phone...



     

I totally know what you're talking about.  We dressed up as the SBTB crew one year and made a cell phone out of a giant shoe box.  Hahahaha!!!


----------



## ChristaDeVil

AnastasiaTremaine said:


> none of your phones are microwave-sized so that's even better!



Let me introduce you to my friend, iPhone. I went from a Razr to this gargantuan piece of technology goodness that will not fit in any cell phone holder, or some cute purses. So, I've designated that front pocket of my Baggallini for the giantness that is my iPhone. 

Oh, but I love that big chunk of a phone. I wouldn't be able to function without it.


----------



## Native NYer

Bumping up this thread since it's so helpful


----------



## shaunaday

Thanks for all the great tips!  I can tell I will be on this board quite a bit over the next few months!


----------



## USCGamecocks

Definitely some good tips on here. I would add that an empty ziplock bag can be a camera saver.  We went on a water ride (not at disney, but similar to the splash mountain and had a couple digital cameras with us.  As we were about to take the plunge, I put them into an empty ziplock (was left over from snacks).  The bag got soaked (and so did we of course) but thank goodness the cameras survived without a drop on them.  We pack a ziplock for each camera now and make certain we use them.


----------



## ilovediznee2

Here's a little tip that may be helpful to some:
I buy the Capri Sun drink pouches and freeze them before we go to the parks.  I then put them into a ziploc bag, so when they start to melt, the sweat doesn't get all over everything.  Then, when the kiddos start to get thirsty, I just pull out one of these!!  It's handy, and saves money!


----------



## SunnieRN

So many fantastic ideas!  I have been to disneyland MANY times and was an obsessive, compulsive planner....but disneyworld is a whole new adventure unto itself....lol
I think planning is 1/2 the fun and I certainly am enjoying it...I loved the chamois idea!!!  Brilliant!!!!!


----------



## LongIslandGirl

Good morning!  I am happy to hear that there are other planners as crazy as I am!  My daughter and I have been planning out every last detail-as we do with each trip.  We have books on planning, books on dining, trivia books and a book of Hidden Mickey's-and yes, we do actually look for them in the parks.  In fact, the last time we were at the Beach Club my daughter found them in the wallpaper in the bathroom!  That was not listed anywhere in the book , so it was a "coup" for her!  We enjoy the planning as much as the trip. We are down to 125 days until we go-yay!


----------



## Leonsmom

Cdnmommy said:


> Hi, I have been checking out all of these tips and ideas and they are great for a newbie like myself!  I am so addicted to these boards and planning it's crazy!
> 
> I have come across a couple of other sites where you can purchase pre-printed temporary tattoos with your cell phone number on it, medical information etc.  You put these on your children at the beginning of your trip and they are said to last for about 4 days or so, you can simply remove and re-apply once they start to wear.  They are available at www.safetytat.com.
> 
> I've also seen another site where you can buy wristbands that contain important safety and medical info.  These are at www.chicksandcubs.com/safety.htm.
> 
> I haven't used these yet but will make the decision between them (or both) before our trip this November.
> 
> Thanks for all of the help!!!



This is GREAT! Thanks for posting this
I am going to get the tattoos - I think the velcro on the wristband will bug DS, and he'll take it off. The tat I can hide under a sleeve so no one sees it unless they have to.


----------



## pixiefairy

Leonsmom said:


> This is GREAT! Thanks for posting this
> I am going to get the tattoos - I think the velcro on the wristband will bug DS, and he'll take it off. The tat I can hide under a sleeve so no one sees it unless they have to.



I have been looking for something like this!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Aliceacc

We're going in summer, so I think I'll avoid the tattoos. The kids will be in shorts and tank tops-- I'm not sure I want their personal info out there for the world to see.

But I will include it on a card inside each of the kids' fanny packs. My kids are old enough to remember where to find it so they can be helped. Anyone helping them would think to look there. But I don't run the risk of someone with evil intentions saying "Your mom told ME to bring you back to the Poly to play in the volcano pool..."

My kids are old enough (and I hope street smart) enough that I think it's probably not an issue, but that's OK. It certainly can't hurt. And it will give them access to our cell phone numbers (which we NEVER use so no one has memorized) should they need them.


----------



## tavettava

We are having our kids dd (13 autistic and wonders) and ds (10) have their cell phones in their fanny packs.  If they were to get lost there is gps on them and we can locate them with our phones.


----------



## britfish

Newbie here!  I was wondering what the pins are that people have mentioned bringing and trading??


----------



## Aliceacc

britfish said:


> Newbie here!  I was wondering what the pins are that people have mentioned bringing and trading??




HI and welcome!

Take a look here: www.mousepinsonline.com


----------



## 3goofyboys

Hallelujah, I have found my people    !! We are going in September 2009- yes that's right September 2009- and I am already up to my eyeballs in lists.  I have a special favorites folder for websites with things I may buy before our trip.  My husband is tired of planning already!  I'm glad I'm not the only complusive planner    !


----------



## peanuttrip

britfish said:


> Newbie here!  I was wondering what the pins are that people have mentioned bringing and trading??



it is a great way to get souvenires at a low cost.  to make thing even cheaper is at the disney outlet stores.  you can get pins for 3 to 4 dollars and trade cast members for ones worth 8 to 12.


----------



## heavenleigh412

3goofyboys said:


> Hallelujah, I have found my people    !! We are going in September 2009- yes that's right September 2009- and I am already up to my eyeballs in lists.  I have a special favorites folder for websites with things I may buy before our trip.  My husband is tired of planning already!  I'm glad I'm not the only complusive planner    !



Our last trip in December was the first trip ever for my parents... I planned for TWO years (no, I am NOT kidding)

Our next trip will be April 2009 and our first Disney Cruise... I am already planning


----------



## rcsilverspring

JoanieS said:


> My only tip would be to make lists, lists of lists and lists of the list lists!
> 
> I have a list for EVERYTHING at this point, so I don't forget anything!
> 
> And, read and re-read the tip board.
> 
> I am driving my DH and my BIL nutso with the planning.
> 
> I can't even share with the kids, since we are hoping to surprise them - our hope is to wake them the morning we are leaving and tell them then!



I think half the fun of going is the anticipation in the weeks leading up to the vacation, but that is me.

Have a magical trip!


----------



## CNYGuy

We're going in November, kids are almost as excited as we are...


----------



## Aliceacc

Another tip: If there's a BJs near you, they're selling Misty Mate Misters at 3 for $15. They're not battery operated (so no batteries to replace!) and they're about the size of an electric toothbrush.

A friend picked up enough for my family of 5, my sister's family of 5 (who she hadn't yet met, but I'm doing lots of planning and including her) and her own family of 4. The misters are a huge hit already.


----------



## read_it_chris

Great tips.  I loved the window decorating idea.  My girls will be thrilled.


----------



## glennbo123

Planning the trip is half (maybe more) of the fun!


----------



## cruisinwith3under5

great suggestions here!  Love it!


----------



## tcuplvr

Subbing for October trip!!!!


----------



## aheape1979

pkondz said:


> 2. I can't stress this enough... if you're a newbie (and even if you're not  ) get a copy of Unnoficial Guide. Find it for free at the library or buy the latest one at your bookstore... money extremely well spent.
> 
> 
> FYI. . . overstock.com has the UG on sale for like $12 or $13 right now.  I just ordered one!


----------



## JGRU102

subscribing


----------



## BethEJo

i totally agree - the unofficial guide is amazing.

it doesn't seem to have a huge status here in the UK - but seriously its the best book ever.

funny too


----------



## Aliceacc

It's so funny; when I'm watching the kids in the pool, I have my unofficial guide at my side. I've read it cover to cover already, but that's OK.


----------



## Bopsmom

I love the guide!

We just returned and I wanted to add a couple of things to the list, especially for those going in the summer months who may not be ready for the heat/humidity. 

These items were used by everyone-young and old on this trip. 
I grew up on the Gulf Coast(before AC) so I have a few tricks up my sleeve.

*Gold Bond Medicated Powder*-I only brought a travel size but I am bringing a regular size for the Owner's Locker.  The travel size was in the bag taken to the park.  It cools, and doesn't turn into a sticky paste like other powders do in this climate.
I even used the Gold Bond Baby Powder for DD when she was little. 
Everyone will be much more comfortable. Trust Me! this stuff has been around forever and for good reason, it works!  (no this is not a paid endorsement! )

Another Great Product I am adding to the OL
*Band-Aid Blister Block *stick.   This is like that stuff used by athletes that prevents friction. I used it on DD when a buckle was giving her pain and I got a "hot spot" after our shoes got soaked in a sudden shower.  SIL used it when an underwire was giving her grief. 
Warning though-it gets mushy in the heat but firms back in the AC.  I bought mine at the pharmacy in the Grocery and I think they sell it at sports stores too.

This isnt' a product but just a bit of advice for you ladies traveling down here for the summer. 
Go Native- Do yourself a favor pack at least one pretty, floaty cotton summer dress- (tea length=no stockings) for the evenings.  We wore Croc Capri sandals with the dresses to give our feet a break.
We did our hardcore "touring" in the mornings but after the afternoon break(and rain storms) we went back to the parks for dinner, fireworks and a ride or two.  There aren't many rides you can't ride in a dress at mid-calf length.  You will be comfortable, cool and enjoy those rain-cooled evenings even more. 

I hope these help and that everyone has a great trip!ixiedust:


----------



## BethEJo

bump


----------



## Aliceacc

Another newbie tip (which is probably in here somewhere)

Give some serious consideration to subscribing to Tour Guide Mike (the ads are here at the top of many pages.)

It's a LOT of info to get through, so do it early in your planning process. But I'm finding lots and lots of info there.

(Though, to be honest, it probably would have been easier if he had written a book. I'm going through LOTS of toner and ink, just printing up the pages I want.)


----------



## mickeyfan1226

subing


----------



## MPAULIN123

Hey hey,

i was just curious to know do the sharpies make a mess.  i know the characters that are signing like the bigger pens.. but i have in my group 5 kids ranging from ages 4 thru 9.  any suggestions on one sharpie vs. another.


----------



## janiebegood

Oooh! A question I can answer, *MPAULIN123*!

I read somewhere (if I could remember, I'd credit the source) that the characters are always pleased when someone has a CLICKABLE Sharpie with them. It's easier for them to use since they often wear gloves and it's hard to get the caps off the regular Sharpies.

I found a pack of two Clickables for $3.49 at my grocery store just this morning!

(And I plan to keep the Sharpies with me, rather than putting them in the hands of a 7-year-old)


----------



## Dopey Rocks!

subbing!


----------



## PrincessGeek

Thanks for the great tips! Keep them coming!  I'm a HUGE planner and started planning our Land and Sea vacation a few weeks ago and we don't travel until March 09!  I feel like I'm planning 2 vacations since the land portion is so different from the sea portion.  Needless to say, I have already accumulated 3 Word documents and 4 Excel spreadsheets.  

I wanted to throw in an idea that we're going to try this year.  My DS10 protested when I showed him the cool fanny pack I picked out for him.  So we went back to the drawing board and came up with a plan for him: cargo shorts with zippers and a lanyard.  His cell phone, sunglasses, wallet, etc. will easily fit in his shorts pockets and the pockets zip so they won't fall out when he's flying around on the rides.  The lanyard will hold his room key, ticket and fast passes and he can drop it in his shirt before riding to make sure it doesn't fly off.

I'm curious is anyone else with tweeners has this problem and how they dealt with it.  Also, would love to have a "devils advocate" let me know the flaws in my plan!


----------



## Bopsmom

PrincessGeek said:


> Thanks for the great tips! Keep them coming!  I'm a HUGE planner and started planning our Land and Sea vacation a few weeks ago and we don't travel until March 09!  I feel like I'm planning 2 vacations since the land portion is so different from the sea portion.  Needless to say, I have already accumulated 3 Word documents and 4 Excel spreadsheets.
> 
> I wanted to throw in an idea that we're going to try this year.  My DS10 protested when I showed him the cool fanny pack I picked out for him.  So we went back to the drawing board and came up with a plan for him: cargo shorts with zippers and a lanyard.  His cell phone, sunglasses, wallet, etc. will easily fit in his shorts pockets and the pockets zip so they won't fall out when he's flying around on the rides.  The lanyard will hold his room key, ticket and fast passes and he can drop it in his shirt before riding to make sure it doesn't fly off.
> 
> I'm curious is anyone else with tweeners has this problem and how they dealt with it.  Also, would love to have a "devils advocate" let me know the flaws in my plan!


I like the idea of the cargo pants. but make sure he can sit and not crush the sunglasses.
Bring the fanny pack anyway-you never know, after a day of full pockets he might change his mind?  
We took 2 tweens in June and neither girls (DD(11) and her BFF(11)) wanted to carry anything It must be the age. 
This really upset DH who carried a backpack-he felt like a sherpa until we put our foot(feet) down and told the girls if you can't carry it, then you must not need it.  
Be careful of the lanyards, I don't know for a fact but, I heard that there is(or should be) a quick release and if enough force is put it it will break away, for safety reasons. l see a lot of people wearing them though. I would just be concerned of loss or theft but that is just me. 
DD and I did like carrying the drawstring-type backpack. I bought us each one towards the end of June's trip for December's trip.  They are softer, lighter and "crushable"for sticking in the compartments of rides.
We also found that Carabiner clips were very useful.  We used them for cameras(small digital) a bottled water "loop".  DD even hooked her fan from Japan on a beltloop with one for easy access.  DH kept one on a beltloop for the express purpose of "clipping" his baseball cap on when he was riding rides.  
I found a lot of ideas for carrying items as well as small, easy to pack items(compact rain ponchos, small flashlights that clip on, etc.) by just crusing through the hiking department of a sporting goods store.
Hope this helps


----------



## MPAULIN123

THANKS janiebegood,

for the information about the sharpies.  we will be leaving for the cruise on august 21st and i think i am more excited then my kids.  i will get me some sharpies with the click thingy.   

since this is our first cruise, i was wondering if i should bring white pillowcases for characters to sing.  i already have all the kids autograph books for the ship and park.  but i have been reading about dropping off stuff at guest services and having the characters sign.  i just dont know what would be more exciting for ds (8) ds (4) 
dsc?-hmm what is the symbol for cousins traveling with you.  (4) dgc (8) and dk  (9) .  whew i think i made myself confused there.  

just not sure.. my brain is exploding with the possiblities of having a great cruise.


----------



## Becca_Rose

Ok, I will so be plowing through all the info on this thread!

I've been ONCE, pre-kids, offsite w/ my in-laws, DH and his brother.  I was a total tag-along and none of them are Planners.  (inward scream... it WAS fun, but there was an awful lot of wasted...so what should we go see next?)

That will NOT be the case this time around although I'm probably in over my head seeing that...

At 84 days out, my DH tells me, "I've got a week of vacation still this year & they've asked me to take it in Sept if I can.  I'll talk to my folks to see if they're interested too, but I was thinking we should take the kids to Disney.  What do you think?  (aka we're taking the kids to Disney in Sept, I'm sure you can pull it off just like our usual trips to St L, Indy, Wisconsin Dells...)"

Grandpa & Grandma are coming along (yea, more adults to corral the 3 hooligans, I mean, 'Angels'! ;-) and Grandpa sprang for the Polynesian with dining, Double Yea!!! but my OCD is in overdrive as the only planner in the bunch.  

If I leave this in the hands of the rest of my crew, we'll show up at MK on Monday morning (an hour AFTER opening, b/c nothing in the luggage was organized & no one had a plan for breakfast...) with a guidebook & wishlist of our 'must-see' attractions but no PLAN for how to do the park...

*Shudder*

My late-night PMS (Planning Mom Syndrome) is driving my hubby & kiddos crazy ATM but they will be Soooo Happy when the vacation goes off with nary a hitch b/c I did the research & put it all together.  ANY Suggestions greatly appreciated!

THANK YOU for posting all of this!!

-Becca


----------



## Aliceacc

OK, my sister just called from her balcony on the Grand Floridian. It's the first time  for her husband and 3 kids (ages 6, 8 and 12) and her first trip in over 20 years. Here's the gist of what she had to say.

-The Unofficial Guide is the BIBLE!!! Bring it with you; it will get you through anything.

- The crowd levels are very manageable this week. She watied about 45 minutes for one ride (Rockin Rollercoaster I think) and 20 minutes for everything else.

- The busses have been amazingly easy-- and she was really dreading taking those busses!

-Her kids are loving the pin trading. She's happy with the grabbag she ordered at www.mousepinsonline. 

- You NEED to order water to be delivered to your room. She had originally ordered just juice boxes; I ordered 2 cases and had them sent for her. She said they were a lifesaver.

-You also NEED a misting fan or something similar.

- For her family, at least, the regular DDP would have been better than the deluxe meal plan she booked. She said they'll have a ton of leftover snack credits; it simply was too much food.

- She said you NEED to see Spectro. Since it's on hiatus after our 2nd day, I'll have to find a way to work it in.

-She could have lived without the waterpark option. Shd said they had a nice time yesterday at Blizzard Beach, but the kids would have been just as happy at the resort pool. 

I'll get the rest of the lowdown from her next week when she's home.


----------



## lisaanddenny

don't forget an outlet strip, I hate having things plugged in all around the room, i.e. cameras, mp3, laptop, things get forgotten that way, we keep on in our suitcase at all times!


----------



## lisaanddenny

these actually do feel good when it is really hot, if you have a car, the grocery stores in Orlando sell these for $5 vs. $20 bucks in Disney............Walmart in Pittsburgh had them for $2.50, but they are only at one Walmart and I have not seen them again, I have one from last year though.  I am going to Tampa in August, I might just pick up 3 for the others going with me.........they actually do feel good in the hot parks. http://www.preparedness.com/hanwatmisfan.html


----------



## djacques

Aliceacc, thank you so much this really helped me.  Were leaving in a little over 2 weeks!!


----------



## Aliceacc

You're welcome!  And many many thanks to all the others for all the tips they're contributing!!! I'm learning a LOT!!

We're leaving in 18 days!!!!


----------



## Off2CDW

Yes, the clickable sharpies do work  nicely for the characters; and few of them seemed impressed by our sharpness  .  I tied the sharpie to the autograph book with a string, and this kept it all together for my wee ones.


----------



## Off2CDW

How do you order cases of water to your room? I was worried about that since my family drinks at least a case a week even at home. And, we're not going to have a car at Disney next year. Yeah, that's right, next year. I've also been reading my guide at the pool while watching kids.


----------



## Aliceacc

Two sets of options:

1) Order water through www.staples.com or www.costco.com

2) Order water as part of a grocery order through either www.gardengrocer.com or www.wegoshop.com 

We chose plan #2 and ordered breakfast stuff for the room as well. (We're on DDP and figure we'll save the 2 meals per day for lunch and dinner.) In addition to those 2 cases of water, I ordered cereal, milk, donuts, muffins, fruit (oranges, bananas, melon chunks) and some snacks for the fanny packs-- fruit by the foot, raisins, and some chips.

I also have (packed in the suitcases) some of those packets you add to a water bottle-- Hawaiian Punch, Lemonade and Iced Tea.


----------



## DisneyFun08

Aliceacc said:


> Two sets of options:
> 
> 1) Order water through www.staples.com or www.costco.com
> 
> 2) Order water as part of a grocery order through either www.gardengrocer.com or www.wegoshop.com
> 
> We chose plan #2 and ordered breakfast stuff for the room as well. (We're on DDP and figure we'll save the 2 meals per day for lunch and dinner.) In addition to those 2 cases of water, I ordered cereal, milk, donuts, muffins, fruit (oranges, bananas, melon chunks) and some snacks for the fanny packs-- fruit by the foot, raisins, and some chips.
> 
> I also have (packed in the suitcases) some of those packets you add to a water bottle-- Hawaiian Punch, Lemonade and Iced Tea.



I just looked at your Ticker and had to say.........
WooHoo!!!!!!!!!! You're almost there!


----------



## Charin

I finally finished reading the entire thread.  I added stuff to my list obviously and even went shopping for some of the listed stuff.  I am starting to feel panicky.  we leave in 10 days or so (driving) but I have a week long business trip right before.  yup, I was crazy enough to book a trip to Disney to start just a day or so after I return from a convention in San Diego, CA.  needless to say I have been driving myself crazy packing both my suitcase for cali and my family's stuff for dwd.  I am sure I will pull through and because it is a road trip we can always stop at a walmart along the way should we (gasp) forget something.  it was the only week we could fit it in cause I was not ''allowed'' to take vacation time before this business  trip and school starts on sept 2.  we have our adrs and know which park we will visit each day but I need to finalize the actual touring plans. I figure my long plane rides to and from cali will allow me plenty of time to do that and I will have the unofficial guide with me to help me.  we are going in thinking that we will see the must-sees and then whatever else we dont get to see , we can always come back next yeat   I was feeling a bit anxious too since we had to downsize the trip from 7 to 5 nights because of budget reasons (low season at dh job and he is working less hours than usual) but still very grateful to God that we get to go on our first family trip to the world.  anyway so sorry for the long post but somehow typing this is making me feel much better.  now I wish I can concentrate on my work and business trip and stop thinking about the disney trip 24/7!  i wish all of you have a blessed time in the world.

p.s. no tips this time since I am a newbie, but promise to bring some back when I return!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Charin, I have to know where are you from in VA, as in what is it near. I'm just outside Lynchburg. DH and I were trying to think, but we don't think we've ever heard of it. THANK! oh and have a FABULOUS trip!!!


----------



## Charin

Leleluvsdis said:


> Charin, I have to know where are you from in VA, as in what is it near. I'm just outside Lynchburg. DH and I were trying to think, but we don't think we've ever heard of it. THANK! oh and have a FABULOUS trip!!!




Hi, we are from Lake Ridge, the city is actually Woodbridge, in Northern Virginia (Prince William County).  We just moved here a year and a half ago, we are originally from Puerto Rico.  

Just today I called to change my room only ressie into a package, made the total payment and WE ARE SO EXCITED!!!! I can't barely contain myself I want to shout to everybody walking past me that WE ARE GOING TO DISNEY!!!!! I am in San Diego at a convention right now, working 12 hour days and what is getting me through is knowing that when I get back home next Wednesday it is just a matter of doing laundry, packing and LEAVING!!! YAY!!!! Can you tell I am excited???!!!


----------



## mistymouse5001

bump


----------



## Jenn1116

subscribing


----------



## BellAbbeys Mom

Can anyone please tell this newbie, what is the "Unofficial Guide?"

Thanks


----------



## peanuttrip

BellAbbeys Mom said:


> Can anyone please tell this newbie, what is the "Unofficial Guide?"
> 
> Thanks



book put out every year.   has tons of good tips, touring guides, and reviews of resorts and resturants.  full name is unofficial guide to walt disney world.


----------



## Charin

peanuttrip said:


> book put out every year.   has tons of good tips, touring guides, and reviews of resorts and resturants.  full name is unofficial guide to walt disney world.



I found it to be very helpful during my trip last week.  I used the "with kids" version.  I even carried it with me in the parks for quick reference (could not bear to "tear out" anything).


----------



## Puget Peach

I'm a big fan of "The Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World" (You can often find last years edition at a huge discount from Amazon or a local discount bookstore.) so I subscribed to the touringplans.com website.     One of my favorite things there is a touring cheat sheet.  Think of it as an Excel Spreadsheet divided into time of day for each park listing which attractions to avoid (long lines), which to ride, and which to fastpass for each time of day.  Allows for great flexibility if you arrive at a park midday and don't want to spend hours in line.   There's a cheat sheet for each crowd planner rating, so the sheet for Christmas Day is alot different than, say, December 9th.  Disboards is the only place I can openly admit to keeping multiple spreadsheets for my Disneyworld Addiction.  If you really want to plan everything out, you can make personal touring plans complete with a map showing numbered stops for your tour for each park.   The site also has a number of "ready made" touring plans for all day, half days, late arrivals, multiple days tailored to adults, kids, seniors....  Oh how I do go on.


----------



## Puget Peach

PrincessGeek said:


> cargo shorts with zippers and a lanyard.  His cell phone, sunglasses, wallet, etc. will easily fit in his shorts pockets and the pockets zip so they won't fall out when he's flying around on the rides.  The lanyard will hold his room key, ticket and fast passes and he can drop it in his shirt before riding to make sure it doesn't fly off.
> 
> I'm curious is anyone else with tweeners has this problem and how they dealt with it.  Also, would love to have a "devils advocate" let me know the flaws in my plan!



This is my preferred touring attire in the "drier" season when I don't need to carry ponchos, dry shoes and socks, and a towel.  One thing I would suggest is to put a ziplock in the pockets for the cell phone and wallet.  If you have purchsed the "paper" tickets make sure they are in a bag, too!  But I LOVE my cargo capris for touring and use the "leg" pockets for bulkier items.  Bag free  touring is so nice!


----------



## Aliceacc

We're going again in August; I'm shamelessly bumping this so I can find what worked


----------



## PrincessLucy

wow! I'm so glad you bumped this, I've really enjoyed reading it, I know I've got just over a year till i go, but I'm sure you'll all agree theres no such thing as too much planning


----------



## Sherwini

Charging privileges - you can charge most purchases in the Disney resorts and theme parks to your room key.


----------



## Aliceacc

Sherwini said:


> Charging privileges - you can charge most purchases in the Disney resorts and theme parks to your room key.



And they'll be delivered to your resort the following day! So you can buy something at 9 am and not lug it around the park all day long


----------



## disbound09

Hi everyone!  I am again in charge of planning our WDW trip.  Last time 07' I was a genius as I had found a lady who had all of the parks and rides color coded on index cards.  It was great!  I seem to remember she was from Mexico I think.  But they were great and easy to carry around.  Any bells going off?  If anyone can help me that would be great!!


----------



## WildThings

subscribing


----------



## hdlynnette

This thread has been GREAT!!!

Hubby and I leave in 9 days for our 20th Wedding Anniversary trip.  Our first trip to DW and my first time flying.  To say I'm excited is an understatement.


----------



## ninecrayons

One thing that is definitely worthwhile to bring with you every day is extra hair ties or clips. 

Last time out, one of my hair ties flew off while on Test Track and I had to buy another one. Not a big expenditure, but annoying.


----------



## MarkinNM

WOW big list, lots to ponder.............


----------



## teekee2

Thanks so much for the tips Alice!!   

I too have OCD when it comes to planning ANY trip/vacation.  This time the OCD trip planning has been kicking on overdrive and we aren't going until December...not too much longer to go.  I just feel that I will forget to do/see/experience something...boy I hope not.

Anyway, thanks again for all the tips and I will continue reading...


----------



## WildThings

WDW in 6 days YIPPEEEEE .....Leaving Wednesday for a geocaching and leisurely trip to Florida .... getting excited

WT


----------



## Mills1878

ahhhh i cannot wait for mine and my boyfriends trip to disney, counting down the months!!


----------



## sgaktwins

I can't wait until our trip in November. We made a countdown chain today! It will be our first time ever!


----------

